# The Official Creek Wader Association Officers Nominations Thread



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Ya'll just two step on around the room, drinks are on the house while everybody mulls over the officers nominations. Take your time and enjoy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good tune Hugh!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2011)

What do you have to do or know to be a officer?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> What do you have to do or know to be a officer?



Be highly qualified in the fine art of drivelin, stirrin and most of all wadin in da' Creek..


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be highly qualified in the fine art of drivelin, stirrin and most of all wadin in da' Creek..



In other words, ya gotta be like Miguel!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> What do you have to do or know to be a officer?



I dunno, Colonel Mckinnie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> In other words, ya gotta be like Miguel!



Don't know, Matty and Quack are more highly qualified than I am..
And you've been known to have your moments too..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know, Matty and Quack are more highly qualified than I am..
> And you've been known to have your moments too..



im a better drivler than you i used to be on here all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Alrighty, who's got their cloggin' shoes on.

Let's get busy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im a better drivler than you i used to be on here all day



Good, but you ain't old enough to wade da Creek..


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im a better drivler than you i used to be on here all day



Well maybe you won't have so many school suspensions this upcoming school year!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

I just recently caved and decided to join the rest of the drivelers...not really sure what this "nomination" thing is all about, so I'll just hang out and listen to the tunes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Cortgirl said:
			
		

> What's happenin' y'all? I had to go run some errands...I'm too danged  pregnant to do another thing. Bleah. Kitchen is a MESS, but I don't give  a rip. Maybe the kitchen cleaning fairy will stop by overnight.



You gonna talk or you gonna dance?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Somebody needs to tell Cortgirl that right now they need to be eating supper using the Solo cup and Dixie styrofoam collection. 
That girl doesn't need to be doing dishes!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

(I didn't realize this was the new thread...gimme a break, I'm new at this) 

I'll stick to talkin' for now...I don't think dancin' would work out right now! Well, unless I was REALLY ready for this youngin' to be here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone grab a WOW and snuggle her up close for a slow dance.
I'd ask you Cortgirl, but between my belly and yours we'd have to stand back to back, and I'm just not sure how that'd work out!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like me some Marshall Tucker Band and I do like wadin in the creek...but I don't want to be an officer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hang in there girl!   It's only 4 more days...well 3 and a wake up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody needs to tell Cortgirl that right now they need to be eating supper using the Solo cup and Dixie styrofoam collection.
> That girl doesn't need to be doing dishes!



 That's what we've been using...it's the mess the other youngin' made...food EVERYWHERE.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

my WOW is in Indianapolis. Ain't worth dragging her back just to dance.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That's what we've been using...it's the mess the other youngin' made...food EVERYWHERE.



That's what the dog is for. Cleaning up the spilled food that the youngins' leave.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone grab a WOW and snuggle her up close for a slow dance.
> I'd ask you Cortgirl, but between my belly and yours we'd have to stand back to back, and I'm just not sure how that'd work out!!
> 
> We could wave at each other!





boneboy96 said:


> Hang in there girl!   It's only 4 more days...well 3 and a wake up!



I am SOOOO looking forward to it!  Especially the epidural and the other painkillers!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

pics...don't forget pics!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

alrighty...gotta go for a bit.  Later all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

I formally nominate Hooked on Quack as President of the Creek Waders Association. Any seconds?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

I nominate myself to be an officer. I'm an expert


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I nominate myself to be an officer. I'm an expert



Umm, what office, idjit...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That's what the dog is for. Cleaning up the spilled food that the youngins' leave.



If I brought the dogs in here to clean up the food, I'd never get 'em back outside 



boneboy96 said:


> pics...don't forget pics!



I have Ruttnbuck's (Mitch) number, so I can text him when it happens. I assume he'll give y'all the notice and maybe post a pic.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im a better drivler than you i used to be on here all day



sounds like you need a hobby 



Actually nevermind, i'm sure your girlfriend will take care of all your spare time. Women seem to have a way of doing that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Ooooooooo dat smell, cantcha smell dat smellllllllll!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That's what the dog is for. Cleaning up the spilled food that the youngins' leave.


That's what I use mine for, he'll eat anything. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, what office, idjit...



Put me in charge of the beer...I'll keep it safe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I formally nominate Hooked on Quack as President of the Creek Waders Association. Any seconds?






Nooooooooooo!!!  You da man!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sounds like you need a hobby
> 
> 
> 
> Actually nevermind, i'm sure your girlfriend will take care of all your spare time. Women seem to have a way of doing that.



Yep, and that boy don't know how to deal with the wimmens yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> That's what I use mine for, he'll eat anything.
> 
> 
> Put me in charge of the beer...I'll keep it safe.



Turkeypaw formally nominates himself for Treasurer, any seconds?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I formally nominate Hooked on Quack as President of the Creek Waders Association. Any seconds?



I'll take a second helping of pie please!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, Colonel Mckinnie.



Its kernal Mckinnie, and they do call me The Kernal at work! No joke!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take a second helping of pie please!



We have a second, any thirds?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Yep, and that boy don't know how to deal with the wimmens yet.



He don't know what he's in for


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turkeypaw formally nominates himself for Treasurer, any seconds?



Never! 
You gonna let a Tennasty fan keep all the beer and crayon money?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Soooo...Quack for the first thing and Turkeypaw for the other? Sure, I'll agree on that!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have a second, any thirds?


I agree, Quack for President 


Kendallbearden said:


> He don't know what he's in for


No he don't.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Never!
> You gonna let a Tennasty fan keep all the beer and crayon money?





CortGirl said:


> Soooo...Quack for the first thing and Turkeypaw for the other? Sure, I'll agree on that!



Thanks, Shuga Plums


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally, my kind of music!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Thanks, Shuga Plums



No problem! If you're in charge of the monies...I have a list of things I 'd like


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 1, 2011)

you fellers on on this thread like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm. Gettin hard to keep up with


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

It is official, we have Quack as nominee for President of the CWA.
Any other nominations?

We have a second for Turkeypaw as Treasurer, any thirds?

I would also like to formally nominate Keebs as VP of the CWA. Any seconds?

Time for one more slow dance before we get down to bidness.

Wanna try that back to back thang Sugar Plum??


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you fellers on on this thread like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm. Gettin hard to keep up with



Ain't nothing like it used to be. We use to go through 20 pages a day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2011)

Whos going to be the cesetary to the prez!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

I don`t know how to dance. But, I know how to hold my Lady, while she dances...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you fellers on on this thread like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm. Gettin hard to keep up with



That's why I never tried to join in before. I think it's the whole point really...these days, I'm trying to be as lazy as possible, so I figured I'd give it a go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know how to dance. But, I know how to hold my Lady, while she dances...



I nominate Nic for Secretary of Da Fence... Any seconds?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Whos going to be the cesetary to the prez!



I nominate Sugar Plum for that one!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I nominate Nic for Secretary of Da Fence... Any seconds?



Agreed


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is official, we have Quack as nominee for President of the CWA.
> Any other nominations?
> 
> We have a second for Turkeypaw as Treasurer, any thirds?
> ...



Well come on then! Let's go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Agreed



we have a second for Nic, any thirds?



CortGirl said:


> Well come on then! Let's go!



Wait a minute, how am I gonna lead??


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That's why I never tried to join in before. I think it's the whole point really...these days, I'm trying to be as lazy as possible, so I figured I'd give it a go.



Now that I've got high speed internet I can keep up. You should try keeping up on dial up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> we have a second for Nic, any thirds?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, how am I gonna lead??



 i dunno...we'll figure it out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Never in the field of human history, has so much been written by so many, about so little.

Sorry, i was feeling philosophical for a moment. Pawn Stars does that to me sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Last two step before we get down to bidness. But the bar will remain open.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

What's going on in here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's going on in here?



dirty dishes, nominations, and TPaw trying to steal the beer money.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh shoot! This baby feels like he's trying to kick his way out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oh shoot! This baby feels like he's trying to kick his way out!


Sorry Sugar Plum, all that butt rubbin must have gotten him excited..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Sugar Plum, all that butt rubbin must have gotten him excited..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

well, i gotta call it a night. Using some new equipment in the morning and got a bunch of nursing students coming to watch surgery. Nothing like explaining your job over and over all day.
Later!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Sugar Plum, all that butt rubbin must have gotten him excited..



One more turn around the dance floor we might be headed to the delivery room!  

Oh and I would be happy to 2nd Keebs for VP!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Have a goodun Rob.

We have a special request from the nominee for the Secretary of Da Fence.

I think he want's to kick up a little dust.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nominee Standings:

President: Hooked on Quack

Vice President: Keebs (need a third)

Secretary of Da Fence: Nicodemus (need a third)

Treasurer: Turkeypaw (need a third)

Secretary: open

We still need duplicate nominations in all positions in order to have an election on the next CWA / Driveler thread..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> dirty dishes, nominations, and TPaw trying to steal the beer money.



A Tennessee fan? Keep him away from the beer...





















and his sister!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Brother Hugh! Ol` Richard Betts can play a geetar. Any of you Ladies want to dance?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nominee Standings:
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



I third all those idjits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nominee Standings:
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> I third all those idjits.



Duly noted.

I nominate Tagsista for Secretary, any seconds?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Brother Hugh! Ol` Richard Betts can play a geetar. Any of you Ladies want to dance?



I'll third your nominations.

Nick, I can't dance right now, but I can sway a little bit...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i gotta call it a night. Using some new equipment in the morning and got a bunch of nursing students coming to watch surgery. Nothing like explaining your job over and over all day.
> Later!


Later Bama!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'll third your nominations.
> 
> Nick, I can't dance right now, but I can sway a little bit...





 Just remember, I`m skeered of babies.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well maybe you won't have so many school suspensions this upcoming school year!



my gf has taught me a lesson she dont want me to get hurt so i gotta be good or atleast seem like i am


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

Evening Mitch


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just remember, I`m skeered of babies.



nicks skeered of somthin


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A Tennessee fan? Keep him away from the beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Just remember, I`m skeered of babies.



Didn't think you was skeered of anything...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just remember, I`m skeered of babies.



Don't worry Nick, I'll keep him in as long as I can. 

Welcome aboard Mitch!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nicks skeered of somthin





Turkeypaw said:


> Didn't think you was skeered of anything...



Everybody is skeered of something!!  



CortGirl said:


> Don't worry Nick, I'll keep him in as long as I can.
> 
> Welcome aboard Mitch!





I would sincerely appreciate that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Aight, I got some pokin around to do before I turn in. Would one of you late nighters kindly keep the nominations and motions updated as they happen..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll be back...I think...got a few things to do before bed. Y'all behave!


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

This seems to be quiet the thread. Mind if I join in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> This seems to be quiet the thread. Mind if I join in?





Check your pistols in at the bar. You can keep your blade. The steaks are sometimes tough...


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Check your pistols in at the bar. You can keep your blade. The steaks are sometimes tough...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Everybody is skeered of something!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that all yer skeered of


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> is that all yer skeered of





That and needles.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know how to dance. But, I know how to hold my Lady, while she dances...



i can dance with my girl 

i can do somthin nick cant


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm back, but only for a few minutes. I think I hear the bed calling my name...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i can dance with my girl
> 
> i can do somthin nick cant





Question is, can you charm her?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Question is, can you charm her?



aparently can she has been at my house all day the last two days but i could always tell her to call u an tell u


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> aparently can she has been at my house all day the last two days but i could always tell her to call u an tell u





That`s alright, I`ll take your word for it. 

Just remember, they`re easier to get, than to get rid of, sometimes.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just remember, I`m skeered of babies.


Rather play with a rattlesnake huh!!



Les Miles said:


> Evening Mitch


Evening Perry!!..........Enjoy the time with the boys!!



CortGirl said:


> Don't worry Nick, I'll keep him in as long as I can.
> 
> Welcome aboard Mitch!


Hiya Cort!!

We have been having connection issues here tonight .......Hope that is over with!!..........If not catch y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just remember, they`re easier to get, than to get rid of, sometimes.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Check your pistols in at the bar. You can keep your blade. The steaks are sometimes tough...



Sometimes


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

G'night y'all! I'll be back in da mornin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> G'night y'all! I'll be back in da mornin!





Nite Sugar Plum!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> G'night y'all! I'll be back in da mornin!



Night


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rather play with a rattlesnake huh!!
> 
> Evening Perry!!..........Enjoy the time with the boys!!
> 
> ...




Brother Mitch.  




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sometimes





Evenin` Sir, how ya`ll are?


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sometimes






15 paces?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> G'night y'all! I'll be back in da mornin!


Good Night 


Nicodemus said:


> Brother Mitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing great,  Conner is growing already


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> 15 paces?



Your count or mine?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That's why I never tried to join in before. I think it's the whole point really...these days, I'm trying to be as lazy as possible, so I figured I'd give it a go.



You fit right in!!  (Well kinda/sorta, but da pups are welcome)!!





Tag-a-long said:


> One more turn around the dance floor we might be headed to the delivery room!
> 
> Oh and I would be happy to 2nd Keebs for VP!





Hi!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nominee Standings:
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...




Sorry ya'll, can't handle the responsibility, BUT I would jump all ova da town drunk job???





Les Miles said:


> A Tennessee fan? Keep him away from the beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!  His seesta . . .




CortGirl said:


> I'll third your nominations.
> 
> Nick, I can't dance right now, but I can sway a little bit...




Heck Cortney, I been a swayin for years . . .




William H Bonney said:


> This seems to be quiet the thread. Mind if I join in?





OKAY guys, HERE's ya'lls President!!

WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Check your pistols in at the bar. You can keep your blade. The steaks are sometimes tough...






steaks, or stakes ????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry ya'll, can't handle the responsibility, BUT I would jump all ova da town drunk job???



That's what makes you one of the most qualified....


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your count or mine?





How do you count to 15 in Australia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone seen Otis lately??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Mr. Bonney, (no disrespect meant, BUT)  you seem to mebbe have some anger/idjit issues well'd deep inside you, we will be glad to offer you (free of charge) some "anger/idjit management courses.



Awaiting yo answer .



HOQ.

Head Of


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That and needles.


needles and spider for me



Nicodemus said:


> That`s alright, I`ll take your word for it.
> 
> Just remember, they`re easier to get, than to get rid of, sometimes.



she is very nice hse is a country girl lol 

she can hunt an fish i dont wanna get rid of her


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what makes you one of the most qualified....




Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!

Where's Hankus whenya need 'em???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen Otis lately??






Ain't seen him, but did converse with him on FB a couple days ago . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> needles and spider for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seth!!!! Dood, are you on dial up or something???


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Bonney, (no disrespect meant, BUT)  you seem to mebbe have some anger/idjit issues well'd deep inside you, we will be glad to offer you (free of charge) some "anger/idjit management courses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kind Sir

I know not of what you speak, however; if you shall wish to join me in the street at high noon, then perhaps I can cure what ails you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> Where's Hankus whenya need 'em???
> 
> ...



Converse??? I thought you were more of a Nike man??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> needles and spider for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Okaaaaaay ??? (hands on hips).  Can ANYBODY tell me what he just tried to say???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth!!!! Dood, are you on dial up or something???






I'm bettin on da . . .




. . . or sumpin . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth!!!! Dood, are you on dial up or something???



no i had to take my gf home


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Converse??? I thought you were more of a Nike man??





Seems I shall wear my hip boots while conversing in this drudge.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okaaaaaay ??? (hands on hips).  Can ANYBODY tell me what he just tried to say???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wups shes lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Seems I shall wear my hip boots while conversing in this drudge.


Dang liberal Obama supporters....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Kind Sir
> 
> I know not of what you speak, however; if you shall wish to join me in the street at high noon, then perhaps I can cure what ails you.





Our newest Young Gun will be pleased to make your acquaintance, sir. 


Slip...


----------



## Self! (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> wups shes lol







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang liberal Obama supporters....




Why do you speak of your Savior in such a hostile tense? 





Nicodemus said:


> Our newest Young Gun will be pleased to make your acquaintance, sir.
> 
> 
> Slip...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Kind Sir
> 
> I know not of what you speak, however; if you shall wish to join me in the street at high noon, then perhaps I can cure what ails you.


Are you prepared to deal with gaytors???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Time to hit the hay.

Night Rutt, Nic, Seth,,,,,,,,,,Bonnie...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Regards, Hugh.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the hay.
> 
> Night Rutt, Nic, Seth,,,,,,,,,,Bonnie...


G'night Mig!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

sweet baby jesus its cold in here


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

I am hitting the hay also,  Good night all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Kind Sir
> 
> I know not of what you speak, however; if you shall wish to join me in the street at high noon, then perhaps I can cure what ails you.



Once again, kind sir, you come across as being a " angered/whiteman/idjit".  I, and the  "Moderating/Administrating/staff/ and fellow commoners (such as my "Self") would love to welcome you to our fold, but my suggestion would be to put a "new" member in to temporary time out...





William H Bonney said:


> Seems I shall wear my hip boots while conversing in this drudge.





Well, if yo wearing hip boots, I'm wearing waders.



Seth carter said:


> wups shes lol





SOMEBODY pleazzzzzzzzzze ,take da paint chips away from him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, kind sir, you come across as being a " angered/whiteman/idjit".  I, and the  "Moderating/Administrating/staff/ and fellow commoners (such as my "Self") would love to welcome you to our fold, but my suggestion would be to put a "new" member in to temporary time out...


I'm open to suggestions!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm open to suggestions!!





Awwwwwwww heck Mitch, let him float around for awhile 'fo you pull da trigger!!


He's a good buoy!!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Our newest Young Gun will be pleased to make your acquaintance, sir.
> 
> 
> Slip...









Well that wasnt too bad, a hour later i (with dads help) completely disassembled, cleaned and reassembled the Mini .... dang that thang was dirty


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody here?


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Anybody here?



Here i isssssssss




How do Tpaw


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Here i isssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm good. How's you doin'?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh lawd....Quack's in the political forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Anybody here?





I'll be yo huckleberry . . .





Gonna go watch "Moby DICK"!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good. How's you doin'?


Im good


Turkeypaw said:


> Oh lawd....Quack's in the political forum.



Good time to take my "lunch break" then huh


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be yo huckleberry . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwww heck Mitch, let him float around for awhile 'fo you pull da trigger!!
> 
> 
> He's a good buoy!!


I do love to watch the float bob, and go under!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Oh lawd....Quack's in the political forum.





I received a "formal" invitation to partcipate in the PF, neva again bro . . . neva again.



Dem boyzzz are MEANNNNNNNNNN to da Quackers..


Just 'cause you don't know nuttin, don't mean you can't contribute to da PF.


Oh wait a minute, now I sound like a DemoCrat??


Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I received a "formal" invitation to partcipate in the PF, neva again bro . . . neva again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just the Democrats, sounds like about everybody in Washington.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 'cause you don't know nuttin, don't mean you can't contribute to da PF.
> 
> 
> Oh wait a minute, now I sound like a DemoCrat??
> ...


PBradley is that you??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Not just the Democrats, sounds like about everybody in Washington.






Tru dat Tpaw, tru dat bro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> PBradley is that you??





And folks say I ain't right . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwww heck Mitch, let him float around for awhile 'fo you pull da trigger!!
> 
> 
> He's a good buoy!!


I'll take that in to consideration!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And folks say I ain't right . . .



You ain't and neither is your son Seth.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Listening to some Rebel Son songs on Youtube. Funny stuff but I can't post any here. That would get me banded in a second.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Goodnight


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Night TP


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh, Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh,

There is a Tornado outside !!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh, Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh,
> 
> There is a Tornado outside !!!!!!



Wha ...



You didnt eat the cookies Quack left in here did you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh, Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh,

There is a Tornado outside !!!!!! 


slip,
Strange night tonight for sure but Quack didn't have anything to do with it this time.

I made the above comment to my wife at 3AM on our honeymoon back in March 1975.   As I got up and stood by the window, the howling wind and rain shook the motel  that we were staying.  When she asked me to come back to bed, I turned and said that comment to her and we just laughed at the time.  It turned out to be a real TORNADO that hit that night and did all sorts of damage.  Well a little while ago, I woke up to the sound of my late wife saying the above statement to me.  Over the years, we would always say that to each other when we told each other that we loved them.  It became a funny gesture on our part over the years.  I have been wide awake now for a while so I got online and decided to send her a message back.   


Earlier tonight, I thought that the Political Forum was weird but this episode trumps that by a long shot.     I surely hope that I am not the only person that these kinds of things happen to because there have been multiple times during the past 4 1/2 years that my late wife has spoken to me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  Was a short night for me and I sure need some more sleep.  Anybody got any to spare?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, I got some pokin around to do before I turn in. Would one of you late nighters kindly keep the nominations and motions updated as they happen..



That should take you all of about 30 seconds. 



William H Bonney said:


> This seems to be quiet the thread. Mind if I join in?



Ol' Red is in da house ^^^^ 



Nicodemus said:


> That and needles.



I hate needles too. And grumpy  nurses who like to jab hard. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen Otis lately??







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  Was a short night for me and I sure need some more sleep.  Anybody got any to spare?



I got plenty... a good 8 hours of rest last night. 



Morning drivelers! 

We got pine-straw, sod, digging, raking, spraying, weeding, mowing, and swimming on the agenda today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good mornin droolers...er...uh...I mean drivelers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know, Matty and Quack are more highly qualified than I am..
> And you've been known to have your moments too..



Nuh uh.... . None of us have anything on Otis.  Hes my idjit hero.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Moaning everyone.   That is all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning , i'll be back i got to go read the last 4 pages


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Man we got some harsh folks in the waterfowl forum this morning. Someone forgot to eat their bran flakes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone tone down Les' bouncy things? They're makin' my eyes hurts...must. drink. more. coffee.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man we got some harsh folks in the waterfowl forum this morning. Someone forgot to eat their bran flakes.





It ain`t gonna be purty...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Can someone please ban Les? He make my eyes and head hurt. Need coffee.



There fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There fixed it fer ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

I Third the nomination for Keebs,  wait what is she gonna be again, oh well , i vote for her anyway


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh, Shhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh,
> 
> There is a Tornado outside !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Aaaaawwww, ya'll had an awsome relationship!!  I've heard of others & it just warms my heart to know there are still folks out there that have "the" relationship of a lifetime!



CortGirl said:


> Can someone tone down Les' bouncy things? They're makin' my eyes hurts...must. drink. more. coffee.


 want me to handle him fer ya??  


Lukikus2 said:


> Good morning folks


 Mornin!


Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t gonna be purty...


Blood, guts & gory, huh?!?!? 


BBQBOSS said:


> There fixed it fer ya.


 hey badboy!



mudracing101 said:


> I Third the nomination for Keebs,  wait what is she gonna be again, oh well , i vote for her anyway


 
I glady accept...........  

Mornin Folks, got another 6 pints of mater's canned last night, lost one baby chick but had 2 others hatch out with help, didn't sleep worth a flip but I woke up on this side of the dirt, life is good today!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' Keebs!


How you feeling today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, ya'll had an awsome relationship!!  I've heard of others & it just warms my heart to know there are still folks out there that have "the" relationship of a lifetime!
> 
> 
> want me to handle him fer ya??
> ...





CortGirl said:


> Mornin' Keebs!



Morning ladies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nuh uh.... . None of us have anything on Otis.  Hes my idjit hero.


I ain't having a president named Bonnie...

Whoever failed to drag the nominations and motions with them over to todays bidness is fired!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't having a president named Bonnie...
> 
> Whoever failed to drag the nominations and motions with them over to todays bidness is fired!!!



I did my job, i thirded keebs Dont fire me and good mornin to ya


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man we got some harsh folks in the waterfowl forum this morning. Someone forgot to eat their bran flakes.



Had to go read it before it went POOOF. I hope I spelled that right. Ain't going in the PF to see what that is ya'll speak of, that place is depressing. 

I do love some Marshall Tucker and Allman Bros.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ladies


 Howudoin?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't having a president named Bonnie...
> 
> Whoever failed to drag the nominations and motions with them over to todays bidness is fired!!!


 I thought that was the OP's place to do that.................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How you feeling today?



So very tired! Just a few more days!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ladies



Hiyya! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't having a president named Bonnie...
> 
> Whoever failed to drag the nominations and motions with them over to todays bidness is fired!!!



It wasn't me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I did my job, i thirded keebs Dont fire me and good mornin to ya


So where's da list???

Oh, and good mernin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> So very tired! Just a few more days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come you haven't downloaded that youngun yet??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?
> 
> 
> I thought that was the OP's place to do that.................



Yeah the OP"s place


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Good mornin`, Ladies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?
> 
> 
> I thought that was the OP's place to do that.................



Not when the OP asked politely for one of those night crew idjits to do it!! 


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah the OP"s place



Your fired!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning All,  

How are the elections going?  kinda like the debt debate.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How come you haven't downloaded that youngun yet??



Gotta keep him in until help arrives! My husband might not mind waiting in the waiting room with our other youngin' while I do all the work by myself...but I've advised him that he'll deeply regret missin' the birth of this one 



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, Ladies.



G'mornin' Nick! How you doin' today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, Ladies.


Mornin Nic


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your fired!!


I wasnt never hired!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> How are the elections going?  kinda like the debt debate.



Mornin Pigmy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Gotta keep him in until help arrives! My husband might not mind waiting in the waiting room with our other youngin' while I do all the work by myself...but I've advised him that he'll deeply regret missin' the birth of this one



Just take your laptop in the delivery room with ya and we will help coach ya through it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> So very tired! Just a few more days!!


 Hang in there!  well, here, yeah, stick around here, we'll keep ya occupied & stuff.............. 


Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, Ladies.


 G'mornin, Nic!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not when the OP asked politely for one of those night crew idjits to do it!!


ouch, Ouch, Ouch, Ouch, Ouch, ok, ok!! SORRY!!!!!! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> How are the elections going?  kinda like the debt debate.


 IDK, it ain't been updated..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> How are the elections going?  kinda like the debt debate.



Some night shift idjit (mostly mods on then) failed to bring the nominations and motions forward to todays bidness..



mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt never hired!!



In that case your double fired..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

dont u hate when u step on sombodys cigeret thats still hot with bare feet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some night shift idjit (mostly mods on then) failed to bring the nominations and motions forward to todays bidness..
> 
> 
> 
> In that case your double fired..



Well so far no one wants  to be Pres., Keebs is officially in ,and no one knows what youre runnin for Except maybe the creeks DJ


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Nic
> 
> I wasnt never hired!!
> 
> ...


MOrning MUD  


Sterlo58 said:


> Just take your laptop in the delivery room with ya and we will help coach ya through it.


Second motion granted, alll in favor type "I"


Keebs said:


> Hang in there!  well, here, yeah, stick around here, we'll keep ya occupied & stuff..............
> 
> G'mornin, Nic!
> 
> ...


Bonjour Sunshine


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some night shift idjit (mostly mods on then) failed to bring the nominations and motions forward to todays bidness..
> 
> 
> 
> In that case your double fired..



That suprises you how??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well so far no one wants  to be Pres., Keebs is officially in ,and no one knows what youre runnin for Except maybe the creeks DJ



Ummm, one can't nominate themselves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dangboneheadedknuckledragginmorons...

Ya'll figure this out. I've gotta slap some folks around over in the PF, ya know, that place ya'll are skeered to go cause it deals with reality??  Then I gotta do some actual work, cause dis knucklehead Mudracing idjit keeps lickin all da dishes clean and putting them up instead of washing and drying them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, one can't nominate themselves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dangboneheadedknuckledragginmorons...
> 
> Ya'll figure this out. I've gotta slap some folks around over in the PF, ya know, that place ya'll are skeered to go cause it deals with reality??  Then I gotta do some actual work, cause dis knucklehead Mudracing idjit keeps lickin all da dishes clean and putting them up instead of washing and drying them.



 Hope ya do better over there


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Its getting where the only threads that get posted in the deer hunting section are about baiting..:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, one can't nominate themselves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dangboneheadedknuckledragginmorons...
> 
> Ya'll figure this out. I've gotta slap some folks around over in the PF, ya know, that place ya'll are skeered to go cause it deals with reality??  Then I gotta do some actual work, cause dis knucklehead Mudracing idjit keeps lickin all da dishes clean and putting them up instead of washing and drying them.



Shuggums for.......................... hhhmmmmm, hey, MC, what position you want? wait, that didn't type out well.............. what OFFICE you wan................ nope, SEE why I don't do politi........... ooohhcrap, I quit!!!!!!!!!!



david w. said:


> Its getting where the only threads that get posted in the deer hunting section are about baiting..:


 you hunt North or South??  If you hunt North, you'd best not be baiting, you'll get in truble, BUT, if ya hunt South, start stockpiling!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just take your laptop in the delivery room with ya and we will help coach ya through it.



I know how the, uh, "process" works...it's the company (the husband) that I need in the room with me  Pretty sure they won't let me update while I'm pushin' anyway...



Keebs said:


> Hang in there!  well, here, yeah, stick around here, we'll keep ya occupied & stuff..............



No worries, I'm planted to my couch for the next day or two anyway! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Second motion granted, alll in favor type "I"



Wait, what are we voting on??


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Shuggums for.......................... hhhmmmmm, hey, MC, what position you want? wait, that didn't type out well.............. what OFFICE you wan................ nope, SEE why I don't do politi........... ooohhcrap, I quit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you hunt North or South??  If you hunt North, you'd best not be baiting, you'll get in truble, BUT, if ya hunt South, start stockpiling!!



Whaaaa?IM hog hunting......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!



I like voting...but only if they let me color in the little bubbles with a marker...that "computerized" junk is a total ripoff.


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!



Vote obama 2012!

Go Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Vote obama 2012!
> 
> Go Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi!



Would somebody please just go ahead and shoot this idiot??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just take your laptop in the delivery room with ya and we will help coach ya through it.


This 


david w. said:


> Its getting where the only threads that get posted in the deer hunting section are about baiting..:


That is new business,  all new business will be taken care of tomorrow.


CortGirl said:


> I know how the, uh, "process" works...it's the company (the husband) that I need in the room with me  Pretty sure they won't let me update while I'm pushin' anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See multi quote above with the reply of this.   He says you need some coaches.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!



I am holding out for the  highest dollar or a troakload of caprisuns.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Ha! A friend of mine is in the hospital having her baby this morning...she was pretty weirded out when I told her exactly how she has to push. It's amazing that people (and doctors) don't tell you that part!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Shuggums for.......................... hhhmmmmm, hey, MC, what position you want? wait, that didn't type out well.............. what OFFICE you wan................ nope, SEE why I don't do politi........... ooohhcrap, I quit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you hunt North or South??  If you hunt North, you'd best not be baiting, you'll get in truble, BUT, if ya hunt South, start stockpiling!!


He cant say what position he wants, he cant nominate hisself , remember? course i aint never heard of such a thing, i thought you could  Learn something everyday


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!



What are we voting for now


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scariest part about this process is, you people vote!!






CortGirl said:


> I like voting...but only if they let me color in the little bubbles with a marker...that "computerized" junk is a total ripoff.






david w. said:


> Vote obama 2012!
> 
> Go Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi!


     Git outttaa heh!!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would somebody please just go ahead and shoot this idiot??



Whaa?He's just trying to fix the damage that the republicans did to us.:



threeleggedpigmy said:


> This
> 
> That is new business,  all new business will be taken care of tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Yeah boyyyy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would somebody please just go ahead and shoot this idiot??



Banned him Banned him


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Git outttaa heh!!!



Hater...Me and my homies down at cell block C will take care of this.


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Banned him Banned him



Why me mate?Im nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why me mate?Im nice.


So was Loraina Bobbit.........up until...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would somebody please just go ahead and shoot this idiot??



i will


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So was Loraina Bobbit.........up until...



Aw, come on...freaky chicks get such a bad rap...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

And these idiots vote as well!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632143

Monon's were posting numbers as soon as three posts after the winner was announced.

This country is doomed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i will


Thank you Seth...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why me mate?Im nice.


Sorry, We are mates  

I meant burn the witch,  




:


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i will



You hush..

You don't won't me to tell your girlfriend what you been doing on here....


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And these idiots vote as well!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632143
> 
> ...



They just needed alittle guidance.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry, We are mates
> 
> I meant burn the witch,
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hater...Me and my homies down at cell block C will take care of this.





CortGirl said:


> Aw, come on...freaky chicks get such a bad rap...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> You hush..
> 
> You don't won't me to tell your girlfriend what you been doing on here....



you dont want my girlfreind to kick your butt ether


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you Seth...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Its lunchtime and ya'll aint got nothing acomplished in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its lunchtime and ya'll aint got nothing acomplished in here


Just like the liberal democrats of the past 822 days. That explains so much..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like the liberal democrats of the past 822 days. That explains so much..



Dont you bring that PF crap over here I've been over there incognito and my head hurts


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

Look ma..No hands.I LOVE THIS AMERICAN RIDE!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

What`s goin` on?

What`s for dinner?

Who got elected?

Sugar Plum had that baby yet?

Where Keebs is?

Somebody ask Seth if he knows the difference between heartburn and love?

Later, I got things to do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its lunchtime and ya'll aint got nothing acomplished in here


read & drool, darlin'............
left over deer backstrap medallions, rice, gravy & fresh fried squash........... mmmmMMMmmmm 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like the liberal democrats of the past 822 days. That explains so much..


liber.........democ..........repub...........tea.............. aawwh jeesh, you make my head hurt, plus, I'm 'bout half way through that book, Unintended Consequences........ good read though!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Dont you bring that PF crap over here I've been over there incognito and my head hurts


 tell me about it!



david w. said:


> Look ma..No hands.I LOVE THIS AMERICAN RIDE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont you bring that PF crap over here I've been over there incognito and my head hurts


Lightweight liberal..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s goin` on?
> 
> What`s for dinner?  TACOS!
> 
> ...


 Hurry back!! 


See quote for answers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s goin` on? the usual
> 
> What`s for dinner? deer backstrap, rice, gravy & fried squash
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hurry back!!
> 
> 
> See quote for answers


 great minds think alike!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright!  10 mojo dove trees, 10 battery operated mojo's, 20 wind powered mojos, 40 clip on mojos, 100boxes of high brass 6 shot 1-1/4oz 12ga shells.... Yall think im ready for opening day?!?!      If i dont see any doves i can at least shoot the decoys!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> great minds think alike!!


You're having Taco's for dinner too??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright!  10 mojo dove trees, 10 battery operated mojo's, 20 wind powered mojos, 40 clip on mojos, 100boxes of high brass 6 shot 1-1/4oz 12ga shells.... Yall think im ready for opening day?!?!      If i dont see any doves i can at least shoot the decoys!



and have 20 shells left over...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

100 boxes not 100 shells! Get it right!  I dont go tothe dove field with less than 2000 rounds.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

her song


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> great minds think alike!!



 We're women, of course we have great minds!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're having Taco's for dinner too??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Between case driveby!
See ya'll later!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright!  10 mojo dove trees, 10 battery operated mojo's, 20 wind powered mojos, 40 clip on mojos, 100boxes of high brass 6 shot 1-1/4oz 12ga shells.... Yall think im ready for opening day?!?!      If i dont see any doves i can at least shoot the decoys!



Can me an my dog come sit by you???    I don't wanna shoot ... just pick up birds!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be back, gotta go put the youngin' down for her nap and try and unpack some things for the kitchen.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lunchtime...who's cooking?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Can me an my dog come sit by you???    I don't wanna shoot ... just pick up birds!



Will tucker retrieve the decoys i shoot as well?!?!   

Seriously, yeah you can hold my beer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

I call SHOTGUN!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

quacks song


----------



## david w. (Aug 2, 2011)

I love cheese.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Between case driveby!
> See ya'll later!



Knockem out rob!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s goin` on?
> 
> What`s for dinner?Hamburger Helper
> 
> ...


Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright!  10 mojo dove trees, 10 battery operated mojo's, 20 wind powered mojos, 40 clip on mojos, 100boxes of high brass 6 shot 1-1/4oz 12ga shells.... Yall think im ready for opening day?!?!      If i dont see any doves i can at least shoot the decoys!


Good Lawd 



david w. said:


> I love cheese.



I like bacon and beer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Lawd
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon and beer




No, really, thats a true story that i made up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Knockem out rob!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who got elected?
> 
> .


Nominations numbskull, not elections, that is the next thread

Gawd, I'm going back over to the PF where the idjits know when they're being slapped around...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nominations numbskull, not elections, that is the next thread
> 
> Gawd, I'm going back over to the PF where the idjits know when they're being slapped around...



 And stay out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> And stay out


Haven't you cleaned out your desk yet?

NICK!!! Secooority,,,,,,,,,Secooorityyyy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nominations numbskull, not elections, that is the next thread
> 
> Gawd, I'm going back over to the PF where the idjits know when they're being slapped around...



Nic , i think you should maybe give Miguel a temporary banning for the numbskull comment, just sayin, he should have a lil respect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic , i think you should maybe give Miguel a temporary banning for the numbskull comment, just sayin, he should have a lil respect.



That was respect, he understands the lingo and it's connotations. 
You on the other hand....

Don't you have a chilli dawg to sneak up on or something like that?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2011)

Look like we have  two votes for NIC as Sargent of Arms.(or tomahawks).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look like we have  two votes for NIC as Sargent of Arms.(or tomahawks).


Motions for nomination, and it was sealed and approved.......

GAWD, where do you people come from??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was respect, he understands the lingo and it's connotations.
> You on the other hand....
> 
> Don't you have a chilli dawg to sneak up on or something like that?


connot......connatota.....conno...Huh????????


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look like we have  two votes for NIC as Sargent of Arms.(or tomahawks).



x3


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't you cleaned out your desk yet?
> 
> NICK!!! _*Secooority,,,,,,,,,Secooorityyyy!*_!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look like we have  two votes for NIC as Sargent of Arms.(or tomahawks).


I figured he was a "shoe-in" for that position.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I figured he was a "shoe-in" for that position.............



That wasnt funny


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That wasnt funny


If you'd seen the video it came from you'd think it was.......... plus see him in person doing it..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

WHEW!! Breaktime, before my thumpin` gizzard jumps out of my chest. It is HOT out there!

Ya`ll takin` it easy in here?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> WHEW!! Breaktime, before my thumpin` gizzard jumps out of my chest. It is HOT out there!
> 
> Ya`ll takin` it easy in here?


 you hardheadedidjit! ain't you learned NUTTIN??  you didn't even go to the doc yesterday, didja?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you hardheadedidjit! ain't you learned NUTTIN??  you didn't even go to the doc yesterday, didja?





I`m gonna make an appointment.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna make an appointment.


  now hurry up & do it..............


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> now hurry up & do it..............



keebs your avatar is givving me a headache


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you hardheadedidjit! ain't you learned NUTTIN??  you didn't even go to the doc yesterday, didja?





Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna make an appointment.




Keebs, I think that you are going to have to get a bigger stick after Nic. 

I didn't want to have to skeer Nic but my Undertaker friend told me he had a recent funeral that when they put the man in casket, the man's family members wanted to also put a big note on top of the casket that said, "I was going to make an appointment next week."

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, sometimes the ballgame gets rained out and sometimes you become the star of the funeral home but not by your choosing.  Nic, you better listen to Keebs cause she knows best !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> keebs your avatar is givving me a headache


 quit looking at it........... ~duh~ *Here's your sign*


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I think that you are going to have to get a bigger stick after Nic.
> 
> I didn't want to have to skeer Nic but my Undertaker friend told me he had a recent funeral that when they put the man in casket, the man's family members wanted to also put a_* big note on top of the casket that said, "I was going to make an appointment next week."*_
> 
> Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, sometimes the ballgame gets rained out and sometimes you become the star of the funeral home but not by your choosing.  Nic, you better listen to Keebs cause she knows best !!!!



Ah-ight Nick, THERE is your proof!!
 Thank ya kindly, Mike!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quit looking at it........... ~duh~ *Here's your sign*



cant help it even if i see it out the corner of my eye


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> cant help it even if i see it out the corner of my eye





mudracing101 said:


>



I know what ya mean Mud............... hey wait....................




CLEAR OUT, He's fixing to leave!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean Mud............... hey wait....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waitin on ya , lets go , i got the door


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm waitin on ya , lets go , i got the door


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Last night at work, til Sat night!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night at work, til Sat night!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright all , have a good evenin, i'm out


----------



## Swede (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2011)

Idjits...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night at work, til Sat night!!



Bragger!

Just wait....Saturday night I'ma gone send you a PM telling ya what I'm drankin' and grillin'!


Hello everbody!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Howdy folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bragger!
> 
> Just wait....Saturday night I'ma gone send you a PM telling ya what I'm drankin' and grillin'!
> 
> ...





Just cause I'm at work doesn't mean I can't do the above!!


Expect a PM while you're at work Monday and I'm off AGAIN!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits...



THIS???
From YOU????

What up Perry?
Wanna a hear a gator story?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cause I'm at work doesn't mean I can't do the above!!
> 
> 
> Expect a PM while you're at work Monday and I'm off AGAIN!!



Drankin' on the job Quack?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cause I'm at work doesn't mean I can't do the above!!
> 
> 
> Expect a PM while you're at work Monday and I'm off AGAIN!!



Ya know....I gots some time off coming....I might not be there!

PM away!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Howdy folks



Sup TPaw?
You see ole Quackers is trying to stir up stuff a week in advance?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sup TPaw?
> You see ole Quackers is trying to stir up stuff a week in advance?



Yep, Quackers is always stirring something.


----------



## Buck (Aug 2, 2011)

Mods starting baiting threads.    Good lawd...


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 2, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bragger!
> 
> Just wait....Saturday night I'ma gone send you a PM telling ya what I'm drankin' and grillin'!
> 
> ...



Yeah, wat cb77 said. Oh, wait, I forgot, I can't type on Saerdy night; all these numbers look the same. Never mind, ya'll carry on.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Slow on here tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Slow on here tonight.



Yeah it is, been reading a book to pass the time at work.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah it is, been reading a book to pass the time at work.



Working the night shift again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Working the night shift again?





Yep, you??



Get off at 7am don't have to come back til Sat night.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, you??
> 
> 
> 
> Get off at 7am don't have to come back til Sat night.



Nope, I'm home. Been working on my old truck, just got to get new tires on it and it'll be done.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamburger with lettuce, onion and a fresh tomato and an ice cold Bud Light.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Whew!! I'm t-i-r-e-d! I had a sudden burst of energy this afternoon and unpack/put away most of my kitchen stuff. Man it felt good! 

What's happenin' around here?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Whew!! I'm t-i-r-e-d! I had a sudden burst of energy this afternoon and unpack/put away most of my kitchen stuff. Man it felt good!
> 
> What's happenin' around here?



How's you doin' Sugar Plum?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Nope, I'm home. Been working on my old truck, just got to get new tires on it and it'll be done.




Got the fever baaaaaad for a new truck, but I'm payment free for the last yr or so and loving it!!




Turkeypaw said:


> Hamburger with lettuce, onion and a fresh tomato and an ice cold Bud Light.



Turkey club with bacon, cheese, and a pickle on da side, with some Doritos!  (and a diet Coke)





CortGirl said:


> Whew!! I'm t-i-r-e-d! I had a sudden burst of energy this afternoon and unpack/put away most of my kitchen stuff. Man it felt good!
> 
> What's happenin' around here?





Hiya Shuga Plums !!  Kinda dead in here tonight.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> How's you doin' Sugar Plum?



Wishin' I hadn't done so much, but otherwise- good! You?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Buck said:


> Mods starting baiting threads.    Good lawd...



You wanna be president of this bunch? Quack is a whiny little skeerdy kat....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the fever baaaaaad for a new truck, but I'm payment free for the last yr or so and loving it!!


Me too, I've been wanting a new F-250. This one is a 1980 Ford F-100 that my grandpa bought new and passed on to me. Been sitting for a while, trying to get it back running.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah it is, been reading a book to pass the time at work.



Wow, I'm impressed, what kinda book you readin there Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the fever baaaaaad for a new truck, but I'm payment free for the last yr or so and loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong wit that? You want some PEPSI?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna be president of this bunch? Quack is a whiny little skeerdy kat....




I ain't skeered .

Would like to know a little more of what will be expected of me holding this prestigious title/job . . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed, what kinda book you readin there Quack





I read 3-4 books a week.  Right now I'm finishing off "The Body Farm" by Patricia Cornwell.  
Mystery/suspense.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

I may or may not have done a bit too much today...judging by the painful contractions, I'd say "too much" was what I've done. 

Ouch!


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered .
> 
> Would like to know a little more of what will be expected of me holding this prestigious title/job . . .
> 
> ...





You appear to have finished off a few cows and some cheddar cheese. Sir, you do know that 12 oz curls are not really excerise right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I read 3-4 books a week.  Right now I'm finishing off "The Body Farm" by Patricia Cornwell.
> Mystery/suspense.



Ever read The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy? It's slow to start, but a great read once you get into it. Stieg Larsson is the author.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just checkin in, fried cube steak, real mashed taters, collard greens and a cold Coors light, What?????????????? yea its good


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't read a book in a while. I like the mystery and suspense genre myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Fly by. Howdy folks!


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

This place seems to made of loons today. Perhaps a more stable diet around here with produce better posts.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just checkin in, fried cube steak, real mashed taters, collard greens and a cold Coors light, What?????????????? yea its good



That's what I'm having tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fly by. Howdy folks!



Hey Nick! You're not overdoing it, are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> This place seems to made of loons today. Perhaps a more stable diet around here with produce better posts.





Well now, an educated and intelluctual Bill the Kid. And just where did you learn to enunciate with the proper grammatical terminology?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey Nick! You're not overdoing it, are you?





Would you believe me if I said yes?    Main thing, is are you not overdoin` it?


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, an educated and intelluctual Bill the Kid. And just where did you learn to enunciate with the proper grammatical terminology?




I would explain it, but to a Yank such as yourself, I would have to it twice.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey errybody.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I would explain it, but to a Yank such as yourself, I would have to it twice.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Would you believe me if I said yes?    Main thing, is are you not overdoin` it?



Umm, I only intended to unpack a few things...I swear! I don't know what happened...this little burst of energy hit me and I totally did too much. I had Rob go make sure everything is in the car and ready just in case. I got some fierce pains goin' on...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered .
> 
> Would like to know a little more of what will be expected of me holding this prestigious title/job . . .
> .



Just keep on doing what you're doing now, plus the perk of two zero's being added to your paycheck..



William H Bonney said:


> You appear to have finished off a few cows and some cheddar cheese. Sir, you do know that 12 oz curls are not really excerise right?



Howdy Bonnie, how you doin this evening ma'am?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fly by. Howdy folks!


Hey nic



William H Bonney said:


> This place seems to made of loons today. Perhaps a more stable diet around here with produce better posts.


Who you callin looney


Turkeypaw said:


> That's what I'm having tomorrow.






CortGirl said:


> Hey Nick! You're not overdoing it, are you?


Hey there girl


Nicodemus said:


> Well now, an educated and intelluctual Bill the Kid. And just where did you learn to enunciate with the proper grammatical terminology?


Huh???????????


Nicodemus said:


> Would you believe me if I said yes?    Main thing, is are you not overdoin` it?



Yeah , tell her dont over do it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just got back from football practice. Good lawd it's too hot for football. All I am doing is watching and I'm worn out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just keep on doing what you're doing now, plus the perk of two zero's being added to your paycheck..
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Bonnie, how you doin this evening ma'am?



Hey , you got all the nominations squared away and posted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from football practice. Good lawd it's too hot for football. All I am doing is watching and I'm worn out.


We ain't spring cheekuns anymore ya' know?? I just watched the boy run three miles and it wore me plum out...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> This place seems to made of loons today. Perhaps a more stable diet around here with produce better posts.



My diet is quite diverse and driveling is not intended to be culturally enriching conversation there billy boy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Mud! I'm tryin' to take it easier now, I promise!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , you got all the nominations squared away and posted


I don't know, why don't you go fetch em' and we'll take a looksie.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We ain't spring cheekuns anymore ya' know?? I just watched the boy run three miles and it wore me plum out...



I ain't old I tell ya.  

Well maybe a little.


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just keep on doing what you're doing now, plus the perk of two zero's being added to your paycheck..
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Bonnie, how you doin this evening ma'am?





Your attempt at humor has no place here. As a Decon in the Obama Church of Saints, I expected nothing more from you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We ain't spring cheekuns anymore ya' know?? I just watched the boy run three miles and it wore me plum out...




Reckon we gonna get any rain out of that harricane?




CortGirl said:


> Hey Mud! I'm tryin' to take it easier now, I promise!





Promise? For real??


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey nic
> 
> 
> Who you callin looney




The shoe does fit you quiet snuggly does it not?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Promise? For real??



For real!  No more moving for me tonight! I got my legs propped up under a pillow and everything 

edit: I may be calling the doc in a few minutes....contractions are 8 minutes apart. Not cool. Not cool at ALL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Your attempt at humor has no place here. As a Decon in the Obama Church of Saints, I expected nothing more from you.



You west Texas women are kind of mealy mouthed and rough around the edges aren't you.



Nicodemus said:


> Reckon we gonna get any rain out of that harricane?



I think this one's gonna stay out in the Atlantic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> My diet is quite diverse and driveling is not intended to be culturally enriching conversation there billy boy.





CortGirl said:


> Hey Mud! I'm tryin' to take it easier now, I promise!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know, why don't you go fetch em' and we'll take a looksie.


You started this now finish it


William H Bonney said:


> The shoe does fit you quiet snuggly does it not?


well...mmmm. .. Hey you mockin me boy


CortGirl said:


> For real!  No more moving for me tonight! I got my legs propped up under a pillow and everything
> 
> edit: I may be calling the doc in a few minutes....contractions are 8 minutes apart. Not cool. Not cool at ALL.



 boil some water, its gettin close


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You started this now finish it



You're about as insubordinate and ugly as that new Bonnie gal aren't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, I did not see this kinda day coming. Lawd, i'm glad to be home after that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> For real!  No more moving for me tonight! I got my legs propped up under a pillow and everything
> 
> edit: I may be calling the doc in a few minutes....contractions are 8 minutes apart. Not cool. Not cool at ALL.





  Good luck! And let us know soon as everthing is in the clear!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You west Texas women are kind of mealy mouthed and rough around the edges aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one's gonna stay out in the Atlantic.





 We need rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck! And let us know soon as everthing is in the clear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a class 1 CME just released from the sun today, with potential for more in the coming days. Should hit earth on the 5th, and if the others release some good CME's then the AO and NAO should be effected bringing us some good rain by the middle of the month.

Don't expect your pro's to understand or agree with a word of that, but it's what I've been connecting dots on for a couple of years now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're about as insubordinate and ugly as that new Bonnie gal aren't you?



Well i thought we was close and pals enuff to joke , now im just offended, Me and Bonnie being compared.....It aint right


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a class 1 CME just released from the sun today, with potential for more in the coming days. Should hit earth on the 5th, and if the others release some good CME's then the AO and NAO should be effected bringing us some good rain by the middle of the month.
> 
> Don't expect your pro's to understand or agree with a word of that, but it's what I've been connecting dots on for a couple of years now.



I trust your judgement way more than these paid tv weather liars down here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a class 1 CME just released from the sun today, with potential for more in the coming days. Should hit earth on the 5th, and if the others release some good CME's then the AO and NAO should be effected bringing us some good rain by the middle of the month.
> 
> Don't expect your pro's to understand or agree with a word of that, but it's what I've been connecting dots on for a couple of years now.



Yeah...what he said.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> For real!  No more moving for me tonight! I got my legs propped up under a pillow and everything
> 
> edit: I may be calling the doc in a few minutes....contractions are 8 minutes apart. Not cool. Not cool at ALL.



Keep us posted girl. Take care of yourself and that youngin.


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You west Texas women are kind of mealy mouthed and rough around the edges aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one's gonna stay out in the Atlantic.





Sir, with your attitude I would suggest you shop at Wally World where you are more apt to be with your kind. 




mudracing101 said:


> You started this now finish it
> 
> well...mmmm. .. Hey you mockin me boy
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a class 1 CME just released from the sun today, with potential for more in the coming days. Should hit earth on the 5th, and if the others release some good CME's then the AO and NAO should be effected bringing us some good rain by the middle of the month.
> 
> Don't expect your pro's to understand or agree with a word of that, but it's what I've been connecting dots on for a couple of years now.


Would you mind translating that into English...........Okay I got AO, and NAO.........but CME??

Good Evening Folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Sir, with your attitude I would suggest you shop at Wally World where you are more apt to be with your kind.



Why do I feel like you have been around this block before Billy Jean.


----------



## Self! (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You west Texas women are kind of mealy mouthed and rough around the edges aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one's gonna stay out in the Atlantic.





mudracing101 said:


> You started this now finish it
> 
> well...mmmm. .. Hey you mockin me boy
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Okay, I did not see this kinda day coming. Lawd, i'm glad to be home after that!





Nicodemus said:


> Good luck! And let us know soon as everthing is in the clear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...what he said.






And who pray tell is the leader of this gang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Sir, with your attitude I would suggest you shop at Wally World where you are more apt to be with your kind.



really , Nic. cage, over dramatic, over acting,.... Thats the best you got


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> And who pray tell is the leader of this gang?



Leader ???, Gang ????

Have you stumbled into the wrong forum. 

Are you looking for Woodrows Homey Homepage ? 

I don't know who you is but I do know who you ain't.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so confuzzled.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> And who pray tell is the leader of this gang?


Mark??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ever read The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy? It's slow to start, but a great read once you get into it. Stieg Larsson is the author.



Will add that to the list!!






HEYYYYYYY  Miguel ????




Seeing how Boneyboy is usually flying "high" how bout we put him in as "Air Defense Minister" ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still here. Just took a shower and drank about a gallon of water. I'm gonna give it a few more minutes before I call the doc. I know they're going to tell me to go in so they can check, but with nobody to watch the toddler, that means hubby will be in the waiting room with her while I duke it out in the delivery room (if something's actually happening) 

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright ,, time to lay my rock down, ya'll be good , all of ya peace out and see ya in the morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Would you mind translating that into English...........Okay I got AO, and NAO.........but CME??
> 
> Good Evening Folks



Coronal Mass Ejection.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm still here. Just took a shower and drank about a gallon of water. I'm gonna give it a few more minutes before I call the doc. I know they're going to tell me to go in so they can check, but with nobody to watch the toddler, that means hubby will be in the waiting room with her while I duke it out in the delivery room (if something's actually happening)
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.



Hey...hang in there Cort...hoping this is a false alarm so U can have ur date with destiny on the 5th!     Be a blessing either way...keep us informed!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coronal Mass Ejection.


Solar flare......Got it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

So the sun is shooting a molten beam of hot sticky lava toward the earth at the same time that Cortgirl is about to possibly have a baby?
Bad timing......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...hang in there Cort...hoping this is a false alarm so U can have ur date with destiny on the 5th!     Be a blessing either way...keep us informed!



Ouch! That's all I've got to say right now...



rhbama3 said:


> So the sun is shooting a molten beam of hot sticky lava toward the earth at the same time that Cortgirl is about to possibly have a baby?
> Bad timing......



Uh, yeah...timing is no good. Contractions just got closer by a minute.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ouch! That's all I've got to say right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah...timing is no good. Contractions just got closer by a minute.



Sounds like I'm gonna be an Uncle...or an Aunt...U having a boy?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ouch! That's all I've got to say right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah...timing is no good. Contractions just got closer by a minute.



 Good luck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ouch! That's all I've got to say right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah...timing is no good. Contractions just got closer by a minute.



Sounds like its gonna be a long night for you whether you are ready or not.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like I'm gonna be an Uncle...or an Aunt...U having a boy?





A big, huge, gigantic boy. At least, that's what he feels like right now...he's trying to kick his way out against the contractions.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

Where's da baby?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Where's da baby?



I thought we already had this conversation years ago.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Uh, yeah...timing is no good. Contractions just got closer by a minute.


It was long time ago, but I think our doctor told us when the contractions were 5 minutes apart..... Get ready to move.........Of course follow what your doc said!!...........Hang in there!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought we already had this conversation years ago.



Did we? Memory isn't one of those things that improves with age.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> A big, huge, gigantic boy. At least, that's what he feels like right now...he's trying to kick his way out against the contractions.



I am not a doctor and I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.. but ya might want to go to the hospital.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> A big, huge, gigantic boy. At least, that's what he feels like right now...he's trying to kick his way out against the contractions.


Is it time for me to scrub up and come on down?  I've got the catchers mitt sterilized and ready to go!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Did we? Memory isn't one of those things that improves with age.



sigh.....
The stork is waiting to taxi behind a Delta puddle jumper in Atlanta. you think they'd use a different airport.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was long time ago, but I think our doctor told us when the contractions were 5 minutes apart..... Get ready to move.........Of course follow what your doc said!!...........Hang in there!!



They just moved form 8 mins to 7 mins. My doc said to wait it out unless they get worse or closer together...does a minute count? 

Also, I live 20 minutes from the Hospital...I fear that my window of opportunity for drugs, er, the epidural will close if I wait too long. I can't chance that!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> The stork is waiting to taxi behind a Delta puddle jumper in Atlanta. you think they'd use a different airport.



nothing in Atlanta works right.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> They just moved form 8 mins to 7 mins. My doc said to wait it out unless they get worse or closer together...does a minute count?
> 
> Also, I live 20 minutes from the Hospital...I fear that my window of opportunity for drugs, er, the epidural will close if I wait too long. I can't chance that!



8 mins, 7 mins...U have a several hours of leeway here.  Hang in there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

Good lookin work Bob!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok y'all, I'm gonna go try and lay down for a while...

I'll update if anything happens.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lookin work Bob!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Rest up !!!~


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> They just moved form 8 mins to 7 mins. My doc said to wait it out unless they get worse or closer together...does a minute count?
> 
> Also, I live 20 minutes from the Hospital...I fear that my window of opportunity for drugs, er, the epidural will close if I wait too long. I can't chance that!



As much as i'd love to stay and get the play by play, i got to go to bed. After you get some rest tomorrow, send us some pic's. 
Me and Redneck Macguiver will figure out how to get a childs car seat on the shortbus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coronal Mass Ejection.






That sounds kinda kanky!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

Gotta long drive to Orlando tomorrow, followed by lots of work.

Good luck SugarCortPlumGirlMama.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

OK...I didn't want to steal Cort's moment...but here goes.  I have been turning some things lately in my new workshop and here are a few of the turnings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...I didn't want to steal Cort's moment...but here goes.  I have been turning some things lately in my new workshop and here are a few of the turnings.



Like I said...


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Gotta long drive to Orlando tomorrow, followed by lots of work.
> 
> Good luck SugarCortPlumGirlMama.



If you happen to pass the airport, i left a un-opend can of coke sitting under the chair in one of the terminals  .... pick that up for me if you could.

Worked hard for that thing and never got to drink it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lookin work Bob!!





boneboy96 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like I said...



Thank you sir!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

slip said:


> If you happen to pass the airport, i left a un-opend can of coke sitting under the chair in one of the terminals  .... pick that up for me if you could.
> 
> Worked hard for that thing and never got to drink it.



no problem. you want that can of coke shaken or stirred?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...I didn't want to steal Cort's moment...but here goes.  I have been turning some things lately in my new workshop and here are a few of the turnings.



Outstanding work Bob!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

pbradley said:


> no problem. you want that can of coke shaken or stirred?



Um.


Both.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Good looking work there BB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...I didn't want to steal Cort's moment...but here goes.  I have been turning some things lately in my new workshop and here are a few of the turnings.






Can't wait to give Dawn her HAWT pank one !!!


Thanks again Bobster!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Outstanding work Bob!!!


Thanks Snowy!   


slip said:


> Good looking work there BB


  Thanks Cody.   


Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to give Dawn her HAWT pank one !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks again Bobster!!


I don't know how to responde to that one there Quack.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ok y'all, I'm gonna go try and lay down for a while...
> 
> I'll update if anything happens.


Take it easy....Hope you can hold out till help arrives!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alrighty...my eyes are slowly closing.   Nite all.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Night BB.


Getting slow in here again.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, so i went to the farmers market today and got some cheese ... it says "switzerland cave aged" on it .... so its cave cheese it smells rank and has like ... fuzzy stuff on it.


absolutely delicious though.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh yeah, so i went to the farmers market today and got some cheese ... it says "switzerland cave aged" on it .... so its cave cheese it smells rank and has like ... fuzzy stuff on it.
> 
> 
> absolutely delicious though.



just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh yeah, so i went to the farmers market today and got some cheese ... it says "switzerland cave aged" on it .... so its cave cheese it smells rank and has like ... fuzzy stuff on it.
> 
> 
> absolutely delicious though.





PM sent . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> just threw up in my mouth



Makes me want to open up a box of whine, get out the _real_ ritz crackers, and find some catfish eggs ..... livin it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Reckon I'll go finish my book.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go finish my book.



Dont eat the crayons this time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont eat the crayons this time.





Probably taste better than that dingleberry cheese you've been eating . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably taste better than that dingleberry cheese you've been eating . . .



 


Rubbing in your unbandable status, i see?


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably taste better than that dingleberry cheese you've been eating . . .


Your probably right.


Kendallbearden said:


> Rubbing in your unbandable status, i see?



unbandable ....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Rubbing in your unbandable status, i see?



I'm unbandable too. Cause if it ain't happened yet, it ain't going to.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Moonshine Bandits, I like these guys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2011)

coffee up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN.

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO THE REST OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!

And a special shout out to Sugar Plum cause it sounds like her time might be getting closer for sure.  Just remember that my prediction several days ago was for 10:34 AM TODAY, cause babies don't wait for the in-laws to get there most of the time.  I hope that things are going well with her and her expected bundle of joy.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm unbandable too. Cause if it ain't happened yet, it ain't going to.



There's a whole "unbandable" club. We have our own secret handshakes and everything. Come join the ranks. Quack is the president, he will be the one collecting your membership dues.  

Also, I think quack has  pm'd all the mods and admins and made them skeered to click the red button. "cheeeeeekun" is the word he uses for them I believe. Not sure what he said, but i'm pretty sure some sort of embarrassing pictures were involved.  They now focus all their time and energy sharpening their tomahawks, hula hooping, giving dancing lessons, and answering pm's from people wanting to be mods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> There's a whole "unbandable" club. We have our own secret handshakes and everything. Come join the ranks. Quack is the president, he will be the one collecting your membership dues.
> 
> Also, I think quack has  pm'd all the mods and admins and made them skeered to click the red button. "cheeeeeekun" is the word he uses for them I believe. Not sure what he said, but i'm pretty sure some sort of embarrassing pictures were involved.  They now focus all their time and energy sharpening their tomahawks, hula hooping, giving dancing lessons, and answering pm's from people wanting to be mods.






KB will now play the role of idjit Otis . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KB will now play the role of idjit Otis . . .




I don't know about that, those are some miiiiiighty big shoes to fill. 



By the way, can one of the admins make me a mod?


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee up




Thank you very much Gobblin!  I needed that cup.

Had to post this before Slip woke up. Scared to death that he would have his finger on that red button. 

I'm out....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning idjits.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits.



Top of the mornin to ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning Drivelers, Hump day!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning everyone.  Have a safe hump-day!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers, Hump day!





boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.  Have a safe hump-day!



Morning everyone


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Moanin, good lawd the garden is gonna kill me!!  Got 2 more gallons of bell peppers put up last night, picked more sqish & an eggplant and a few more pods of okra!
Other than that.................................




















Happy Hump Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

you got bellpeppers you say


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning everyone



 Morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you got bellpeppers you say


 Green, Red & Yellow.............. mostly for putting in my pear relish, but I don't believe I'm gonna have to use all of it!  Thinkin I'll be putting up some more bell pepper jelly as well!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Green, Red & Yellow.............. mostly for putting in my pear relish, but I don't believe I'm gonna have to use all of it!  Thinkin I'll be putting up some more bell pepper jelly as well!



We planted five plants and they didnt do squat, Maybe a couple but thats it . Come to think of it my bellpeppers have never done good I wonder what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

Bah Humbug,  Good morning fellow Creekers!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> We planted five plants and they didnt do squat, Maybe a couple but thats it . Come to think of it my bellpeppers have never done good I wonder what i'm doing wrong?


 Tested your soil? change plant/seed variety? I dunno, this is my first "real" and biggest garden I've ever had and it's been a LEARNING experience!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bah Humbug,  Good morning fellow Creekers!



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bah Humbug,  Good morning fellow Creekers!


 It ain't Crimus time already!!!!!! is it???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tested your soil? change plant/seed variety? I dunno, this is my first "real" and biggest garden I've ever had and it's been a LEARNING experience!



soil test


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Green, Red & Yellow.............. mostly for putting in my pear relish, but I don't believe I'm gonna have to use all of it!  Thinkin I'll be putting up some more bell pepper jelly as well!



Ummm. I would take a good long  for some home made pear relish


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ummm. I would take a good long  for some home made pear relish



Hey , back off i seen em first


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> We planted five plants and they didnt do squat, Maybe a couple but thats it . Come to think of it my bellpeppers have never done good I wonder what i'm doing wrong?



Get you a pet guinea and collect the manure. I hear that's what nic uses, and it seems to work for him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Get you a pet guinea and collect the manure. I hear that's what nic uses, and it seems to work for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Get you a pet guinea and collect the manure. I hear that's what nic uses, and it seems to work for him.





Yup without a doubt, we have a NEW idjit on board...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> There's a whole "unbandable" club. We have our own secret handshakes and everything. Come join the ranks. Quack is the president, he will be the one collecting your membership dues.
> 
> Also, I think quack has  pm'd all the mods and admins and made them skeered to click the red button. "cheeeeeekun" is the word he uses for them I believe. Not sure what he said, but i'm pretty sure some sort of embarrassing pictures were involved.  They now focus all their time and energy sharpening their tomahawks, hula hooping, giving dancing lessons, and answering pm's from people wanting to be mods.





Hooked On Quack said:


> KB will now play the role of idjit Otis . . .


Ain't nobody on here capable of filling that role except you Quack!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup without a doubt, we have a NEW idjit on board...



who dat? Me.....?

I aint done nothin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup without a doubt, we have a NEW idjit on board...



  

Hey Quacker...did you get the link I sent ya ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> soil test


  



Lukikus2 said:


> Ummm. I would take a good long  for some home made pear relish


you mean someone from Floriduh knows of pear relish?!?!  




Kendallbearden said:


> Get you a pet guinea and collect the manure. I hear that's what nic uses, and it seems to work for him.


Nu-uh, he has his next to da cheekun pen!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup without a doubt, we have a NEW idjit on board...


 



Turkeypaw said:


> Ain't nobody on here capable of filling that role except you Quack!!


Hey Tpaw!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Quacker...did you get the link I sent ya ?


Nei.......Kne..............Sterlooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you mean someone from Floriduh knows of pear relish?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Keebaliscious...  How you is ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> There's a whole "unbandable" club. We have our own secret handshakes and everything. Come join the ranks. Quack is the president, he will be the one collecting your membership dues.
> 
> Also, I think quack has  pm'd all the mods and admins and made them skeered to click the red button. "cheeeeeekun" is the word he uses for them I believe. Not sure what he said, but i'm pretty sure some sort of embarrassing pictures were involved.  They now focus all their time and energy sharpening their tomahawks, hula hooping, giving dancing lessons, and answering pm's from people wanting to be mods.



Where do I send my dues?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Ain't nobody on here capable of filling that role except you Quack!!



Quack not a Idijit  He is the three time world Nekkid Twista CHamp!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ummm. I would take a good long  for some home made pear relish


That stuff is good. She sent me some once. 


Keebs said:


> you mean someone from Floriduh knows of pear relish?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Where do I send my dues?


Send 'em to Quack's Luv Shack 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack not a Idijit  He is the three time world Nekkid Twista CHamp!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Where do I send my dues?



You can send it to quack. All money will go towards new twista mats, cheekun masks, and bribing the admins into making us all mods 

We gonna run this place


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Keebaliscious...  How you is ?


 I'm good............ how's the job hunting going? 


Turkeypaw said:


> That stuff is good. She sent me some once.
> 
> Hey


 You still firefighting?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm good............ how's the job hunting going?
> 
> You still firefighting?


Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm good............ how's the job hunting going?



I am waiting to hear back from a company this week....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You can send it to quack. All money will go towards new twista mats, cheekun masks, and bribing the admins into making us all mods
> 
> We gonna run this place


They should make me a mod. I promise to only ban Bama fans.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Yep


~shaking head~ I'd hate to have to do that (anytime really) but even MORE so in this heat!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am waiting to hear back from a company this week....


Good luck with the job search. Hard finding one now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you mean someone from Floriduh knows of pear relish?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know lots. Sometimes to much 



Turkeypaw said:


> Send 'em to Quack's Luv Shack





Kendallbearden said:


> You can send it to quack. All money will go towards new twista mats, cheekun masks, and bribing the admins into making us all mods
> 
> We gonna run this place



Check is in the mail HOQ 



> We gonna run this place


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Where do I send my dues?



also, at the time your dues are paid you will learn our secret handshake. Just be sure wear your best thong, and bring some KY jelly, hot sauce, a hula hoop, a cheekun mask (you will be assigned one if you don't have one), some baking soda, a cooler, and your best coonskin cap (again, one will be assigned if needed).




How well can you dance?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> They should make me a mod. I promise to only ban Bama fans.


 You couldn't/wouldn't ban BUBBA!!!  I'd haint you for sure! Not to mention what would happen to you at the hands of Turtlebug!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~shaking head~ I'd hate to have to do that (anytime really) but even MORE so in this heat!


Haven't had anything lately that was on fire, almost all have been false alarms.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> also, at the time your dues are paid you will learn our secret handshake. Just be sure wear your best thong, and bring some KY jelly, hot sauce, a hula hoop, a cheekun mask (you will be assigned one if you don't have one), some baking soda, a cooler, and your best coonskin cap (again, one will be assigned if needed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long you been lurking?!??!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am waiting to hear back from a company this week....



Good luck


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You couldn't/wouldn't ban BUBBA!!!  I'd haint you for sure! Not to mention what would happen to you at the hands of Turtlebug!!


Now you, I'm scared of.  But I ain't scared of no Turtlebugs.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How long you been lurking?!??!



Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> also, at the time your dues are paid you will learn our secret handshake. Just be sure wear your best thong, and bring some KY jelly, hot sauce, a hula hoop, a cheekun mask (you will be assigned one if you don't have one), some baking soda, a cooler, and your best coonskin cap (again, one will be assigned if needed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like my freshman college list 



> How well can you dance?



Depends on how drunk everyone else is.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> That sounds like my freshman college list  QUOTE]


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

POOF! Where'd it go? Hope no one went with it (The shoutout thread)

Never mind


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Depends on how drunk everyone else is.



We have our own special club drink as well. Its called a shugga plum martini.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> We have our own special club drink as well. Its called a shugga plum martini.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!  

Ya`ll stay cool.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!
> 
> Ya`ll stay cool.


I'm planning on it. You need to stay out of it too Nic.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!
> 
> Ya`ll stay cool.



You need an A/C in your shop.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!
> 
> Ya`ll stay cool.



Ain't nothin to fool with on my lawn mower. Just jump on and go. Gets good gas mileage too.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!
> 
> Ya`ll stay cool.



Good luck with that.

GEEZ, gotta go, pinguin girl has walked by my desk no less than 20 times


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Ain't nothin to fool with on my lawn mower. Just jump on and go. Gets good gas mileage too.


Now that's what you call redneck engineering.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning peeps!
Anybody got an update on Sugar Plum? Did the stork come in for a landing yet?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Anybody got an update on Sugar Plum? Did the stork come in for a landing yet?



ain't heard nothin from her this morning


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

well fellers, i'm outta here. I'll be lurkin again later. Don't let it get too crazy in here, i don't wanna have to read a million posts to catch up on the days events


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well fellers, i'm outta here. I'll be lurkin again later. Don't let it get too crazy in here, i don't wanna have to read a million posts to catch up on the days events


If Bama still did the daily driveler you wouldn't have to.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am waiting to hear back from a company this week....






Turkeypaw said:


> Haven't had anything lately that was on fire, almost all have been false alarms.


That's good!  I've been worried with it being so dry too!



Turkeypaw said:


> Now you, I'm scared of.  But I ain't scared of no Turtlebugs.


boy, I tell ya.......... aahhh heckfire, I'll let ya find out on your own..............  



Kendallbearden said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?


 not really..................


Lukikus2 said:


> POOF! Where'd it go? Hope no one went with it (The shoutout thread)
> 
> Never mind


surprised it stayed around as long as it did........... 



Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fanbelt puller on the mower deck!  It`s too hot to be foolin` with such aggravation!
> 
> Ya`ll stay cool.


I TOLD ya to get a horse, but NNnnooooooo........... 



Lukikus2 said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> GEEZ, gotta go, pinguin girl has walked by my desk no less than 20 times


stick your foot out next time.......... 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Anybody got an update on Sugar Plum? Did the stork come in for a landing yet?


Nope, I thought I saw her light on when I got here, but ain't heard a word!



Kendallbearden said:


> well fellers, i'm outta here. I'll be lurkin again later. Don't let it get too crazy in here, i don't wanna have to read a million posts to catch up on the days events


*I* think maybe he needs the personal touch of welcoming pm's myself.....................   or not


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



sleepy today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> sleepy today


Slacker..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..



Mornin Miguel


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Anybody got an update on Sugar Plum? Did the stork come in for a landing yet?



I'm still here. No baby yet. I was up until 12:30 or so, went to bed, contractions eased off, woke up at 3:15 feeling like my insides were about to explode. Called doc again and he told me to head in if I felt like it. I toughed it out, but been up since then. I'm so dang tired.

I have an appointment with the doc at 2 today, so I'll know if anything is actually happenin'. As of right now, I ain't doing a dang thing but sittin' on my big 'ol behind until it's time to go.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> sleepy today


I'm 'bout give out, I swear, that little garden is gonna whup me!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..


 we can't ALL be *over-achievers* like you!


CortGirl said:


> I'm still here. No baby yet. I was up until 12:30 or so, went to bed, contractions eased off, woke up at 3:15 feeling like my insides were about to explode. Called doc again and he told me to head in if I felt like it. I toughed it out, but been up since then. I'm so dang tired.
> 
> I have an appointment with the doc at 2 today, so I'll know if anything is actually happenin'. As of right now, I ain't doing a dang thing but sittin' on my big 'ol behind until it's time to go.


Aaawwww  hang in there Sugar Plum, it's almost over, well, one part..........  ..........


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..





Ya Old Coot


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm still here. No baby yet. I was up until 12:30 or so, went to bed, contractions eased off, woke up at 3:15 feeling like my insides were about to explode. Called doc again and he told me to head in if I felt like it. I toughed it out, but been up since then. I'm so dang tired.
> 
> I have an appointment with the doc at 2 today, so I'll know if anything is actually happenin'. As of right now, I ain't doing a dang thing but sittin' on my big 'ol behind until it's time to go.


 Pop that youngun out already



Keebs said:


> I'm 'bout give out, I swear, that little garden is gonna whup me!
> 
> 
> we can't ALL be *over-achievers* like you!
> ...


I could help you out on the bellpeppers


William H Bonney said:


> Ya Old Coot



You again


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Pop that youngun out already
> 
> 
> I could help you out on the bellpeppers
> ...






God bless her, she is a Cowgirl.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm still here. No baby yet. I was up until 12:30 or so, went to bed, contractions eased off, woke up at 3:15 feeling like my insides were about to explode. Called doc again and he told me to head in if I felt like it. I toughed it out, but been up since then. I'm so dang tired.
> 
> I have an appointment with the doc at 2 today, so I'll know if anything is actually happenin'. As of right now, I ain't doing a dang thing but sittin' on my big 'ol behind until it's time to go.


 Remember to breath.  


Keebs said:


> I'm 'bout give out, I swear, that little garden is gonna whup me!
> 
> 
> we can't ALL be *over-achievers* like you!
> ...


Morning Sunshine


William H Bonney said:


> Ya Old Coot



Giday Mate


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we can't ALL be *over-achievers* like you!



Then get to work WOMAN!!!  CHOP CHOP!!!



William H Bonney said:


> Ya Old Coot



Shush it Bonnie, don't you have a sweater to knit or something?


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Remember to breath.
> 
> Morning Subshine
> 
> ...





It don't take a genius to spot a goat in a flock of sheep. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then get to work WOMAN!!!  CHOP CHOP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shush it Bonnie, don't you have a sweater to knit or something?




Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear, or a fool from any direction.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> It don't take a genius to spot a goat in a flock of sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The horns gave me a away? Huh


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> It don't take a genius to spot a goat in a flock of sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your avatar is freakin me out, you aint got a cute girl in a cheerleader outfit to post up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> It don't take a genius to spot a goat in a flock of sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo, people normally address you from a distance huh?


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The horns gave me a away? Huh





Nope. You kept saying QQQUUUAAACCCKKKKK






mudracing101 said:


> Your avatar is freakin me out, you aint got a cute girl in a cheerleader outfit to post up




"There is only one road away from trouble, and this is along the straight and narrow road."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Your avatar is freakin me out, you aint got a cute girl in a cheerleader outfit to post up



I know Bonnie personally. Take a look at her picture and you'll be happy she uses the avatar she does.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, people normally address you from a distance huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know Bonnie personally. Take a look at her picture and you'll be happy she uses the avatar she does.
> 
> View attachment 614174


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know Bonnie personally. Take a look at her picture and you'll be happy she uses the avatar she does.



Look in the mirror elmer.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Nope. You kept saying QQQUUUAAACCCKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I am his biggest fan,  I never missed a twista match.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Look in the mirror elmer.



I've had my hair cut since then...


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>




Don't you have a froozen turkey to go shoot.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've had my hair cut since then...




FBI Most Wanted?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> FBI Most Wanted?


Shouldn't you be packing your suitcase and make-up bag??


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be packing your suitcase and make-up bag??




Only if it is for your model shoot in San Francisco.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

LUNCH REPORT!!!!



I am having fried chicken, lima beans, mashed taters & gravy, salad & BANANAAA PUDDING!!!!!




I see a nap in my future.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> "There is only one road away from trouble, and this is along the straight and narrow road."


Yeah uhmm... ok


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know Bonnie personally. Take a look at her picture and you'll be happy she uses the avatar she does.
> 
> View attachment 614174


Thats funny


William H Bonney said:


> Don't you have a froozen turkey to go shoot.


But thats funnier Sorry bama


Keebs said:


> LUNCH REPORT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had los compadres, ate too much, i thought i was sleepy before lunch, looking for a cool spot to hide now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Nick and Rutt,,,,,,,,,I suspected correctly.

*August 3, 2011* - Eruptive activity continues from mid-disk. A  just-occurring R2 (Moderate) Radio Blackout, likely from Region 1261,  may presage an imminent Solar Radiation Storm. Keep watching for more  information.

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/index.html


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicken Picadda, sweet and sour pork, fried fish filets and green peas.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 3, 2011)

Saw something this association could use for roadtrips



Yellow Shortbus low miles. Inside paint just starting to crack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Chicken Picadda, sweet and sour pork, fried fish filets and green peas.



Exactly where on the chicken does "picadda" come from?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick and Rutt,,,,,,,,,I suspected correctly.
> 
> *August 3, 2011* - Eruptive activity continues from mid-disk. A  just-occurring R2 (Moderate) Radio Blackout, likely from Region 1261,  may presage an imminent Solar Radiation Storm. Keep watching for more  information.
> 
> http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/index.html


How long do think it will take before we see any effects from this??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How long do think it will take before we see any effects from this??


As far as radio interference I don't think we'll notice much, perhaps some digital mosquito's for those of us on satellite tv. In terms of weather I suspect by the middle of the month we'll see a change in the AO & NAO that will hopefully bring the SE some relief.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As far as radio interference I don't think we'll notice much, perhaps some digital mosquito's for those of us on satellite tv. In terms of weather I suspect by the middle of the month we'll see a change in the AO & NAO that will hopefully bring the SE some relief.




I sure hope so. It is purely miserable outside. It used to not bother me so bad. It does now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure hope so. It is purely miserable outside. It used to not bother me so bad. It does now...



On August 3rd 2005 observers were monitoring sunspots that were releasing regular intervals of CME's, then on September 1st 2005 Katrina tossed a good amount of weather our way, nasty enough to create a meso scale TS cell that I watched form in Henry County and alerted my storm spotter director to get ground truth on any funnels as it crossed I-20 in Rockdale county. We got the ground truth I was suspecting and alerted the NWS. That very same cell remained active until it dropped a tornado on Helen Ga. taking the roof off of a motel and doing significant damage to that area that is still apparent today.

I am hopeful that my observations over the years are consistent with weather patterns following such events.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

I don`t want any violent weather, but some rain and a cooldown would be nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t want any violent weather, but some rain and a cooldown would be nice!



You can't get the guinea without the pot raking too..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't get the guinea without the pot raking too..



Yea, I know.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 3, 2011)

What are AO and NAO ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As far as radio interference I don't think we'll notice much, perhaps some digital mosquito's for those of us on satellite tv. In terms of weather I suspect by the middle of the month we'll see a change in the AO & NAO that will hopefully bring the SE some relief.


 my cell service has been "sucky" the last couple of days, you think this is part of it or just from getting sweat soaked every afternoon doing chores??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my cell service has been "sucky" the last couple of days, you think this is part of it or just from getting sweat soaked every afternoon doing chores??





Before you even ask, yes, I am takin` it easy, behavin` myself, and doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Before you even ask, yes, I am takin` it easy, behavin` myself, and doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`!!


 you'd best be!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

HUH


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeffro!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!



Wassup Mr. Mudro??? Sorry we weren't able to hook up last Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup Mr. Mudro??? Sorry we weren't able to hook up last Friday



No prob. it turned out i wouldnt of had time either. My wife and i are going up there again in a couple of weeks to go to the drags and see my brother again, sure there will be some better timing then By the way , where did ya'll eat and was it good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No prob. it turned out i wouldnt of had time either. My wife and i are going up there again in a couple of weeks to go to the drags and see my brother again, sure there will be some better timing then By the way , where did ya'll eat and was it good?




Ahhh.....just a local BBQ joint.....it was ok!!! A nice gesture none the less.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> HUH


 CHIEF!!!  Welcome home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHIEF!!!  Welcome home!




*KEEBSOLICIOUS!!!*


Thank ya Ma'am...


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *KEEBSOLICIOUS!!!*
> 
> 
> Thank ya Ma'am...






I thought this was a classless joint, now I am sure of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I thought this was a classless joint, now I am sure of it.




You should fit right in....


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


>





How you doin slip??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *KEEBSOLICIOUS!!!*
> 
> 
> Thank ya Ma'am...






William H Bonney said:


> I thought this was the class to learn how to roll a joint, now I am not so sure of it.


.....................  


Jeff C. said:


> You should fit right in....


 


slip said:


>


 What up Mancubmod?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> .....................
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mancubmod?






Havin a hard time stayin awake....wonder who the new Outlaw is??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Havin a hard time stayin awake....wonder who the new Outlaw is??


 I dunno............ yet............. 
Heavens, I need a nap myself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Havin a hard time stayin awake....wonder who the new Outlaw is??



He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it



Most likely do not want to either.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin slip??


Doin good, you?


Keebs said:


> .....................
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mancubmod?




Not much, you?


mudracing101 said:


> He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Most likely do not want to either.


----------



## killa86 (Aug 3, 2011)

finally got to meet quack this weekend. without the cheekun mask. but i wasnt falling for the old non chalant game of twista trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno............ yet.............
> Heavens, I need a nap myself!





mudracing101 said:


> He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Most likely do not want to either.




Gee.....I'm glad that mystery is solved!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

killa86 said:


> finally got to meet quack this weekend. without the cheekun mask. but i wasnt falling for the old non chalant game of twista trick.



So you went for a title match with guns ablazing?


----------



## killa86 (Aug 3, 2011)

nope i just cant flex like ole quack he is and will always be "THE CHAMP" any more challengers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

what up killa


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

killa86 said:


> finally got to meet quack this weekend. without the cheekun mask. but i wasnt falling for the old non chalant game of twista trick.




Hey killa....glad you made it out unscathed  

Ok...it's nap time. Got 4 hrs sleep the past two nights and drove 6-7 hrs today. 

CYL


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it


vaguely familiar feeling?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Most likely do not want to either.





slip said:


> Doin good, you?





killa86 said:


> finally got to meet quack this weekend. without the cheekun mask. but i wasnt falling for the old non chalant game of twista trick.


But he's a *smmooooothoperator*!



Jeff C. said:


> Gee.....I'm glad that mystery is solved!





Jeff C. said:


> Hey killa....glad you made it out unscathed
> 
> Ok...it's nap time. Got 4 hrs sleep the past two nights and drove 6-7 hrs today.
> 
> CYL


sweet dreams Chief!


----------



## killa86 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey mud. night jeff. As much as we rag him quack is a class act. great personality and a super guy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, Sugar Plum aka Cortgirl..............inquiring minds want to know.   Are you just fooling all of us or are you really going to have a baby (before Tomorrow afternoon) ??? 

You obviously missed my prediction of today at 10:34 AM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

killa86 said:


> finally got to meet quack this weekend. without the cheekun mask. but i wasnt falling for the old non chalant game of twista trick.





killa86 said:


> hey mud. night jeff. As much as we rag him quack is a class act. great personality and a super guy.






   Backctha neighbor!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2011)

C'Mon, MUD, I gots the dooorrr!!!!!!!!

Bye ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> C'Mon, MUD, I gots the dooorrr!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bye ya'll!!!!!!!!



I'm with ya  bye ya'll, I'm out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't talk . ..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dang, I'm telling you that Keebs really turns into one heck of a track star every day around 5 o'clock !!!   

I am thinking about trying to get her to "pinch-run" for me just as soon as I can get a base hit of course.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't talk . ..



Did yall hear Quack say something? coulda swore i heard him?








Good lawd the fourm is slow right now ... i give up


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You should fit right in....








mudracing101 said:


> He reminds me of someone and i cant just put my finger on it








slip said:


> Did yall hear Quack say something? coulda swore i heard him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Good lawd the fourm is slow right now ... i give up


Yes it is


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am sure Bonnie is a previously banned outlaw. Just not sure why "she " is so danged bitter. May be a lack of fiber in her diet.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is





There is a chap named Mark who says he will be along shortly to provide you company.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

Sending ERD to Walmart for some Zanfel. Fishbait done got eat slap up with poison ivy. Now it's on his neck, nose and face... Aside from his arms. 

Poor hubby looks horrible and is miserable. 

I sure hope this stuff works for the price.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am sure Bonnie is a previously banned outlaw. Just not sure why "she " is so danged bitter. May be a lack of fiber in her diet.





Perhaps I can use my boot to plug you so you may retain all your fiber a tad bit longer.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sending ERD to Walmart for some Zanfel. Fishbait done got eat slap up with poison ivy. Now it's on his neck, nose and face... Aside from his arms.
> 
> Poor hubby looks horrible and is miserable.
> 
> I sure hope this stuff works for the price.



What did you put in his present?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey y'all! What's happenin'? Did I miss any excitement?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey y'all! What's happenin'? Did I miss any excitement?





Where da baby??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da baby??



 Still snug as a bug in the belly. Doc checked everything out and said there's a chance he may actually stay in until Friday when they force him out.

BUT- I was scolded for not going to the hospital last night. Doc said if I have the same symptoms tonight, to go straight in. He says it's an active part of labor and they can catch it before it fades off (like I let it do last night) and get the baby to come out on his own. 

I already warned the Mr. that I ain't dealing with the pain I had overnight...so if it starts again, we're headin' out. 

How are you feelin' Nick? I hope you're staying inside today....too danged hot to be out anywhere!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

I`m doin` good. I have only done what I`m s`posed to do, and been a perfect angel all day long.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` good. I have only done what I`m s`posed to do, and been a perfect angel all day long.



Hmmm...sounds kinda suspicious...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What did you put in his present?



Nuttin. 

I got him another knife from Dan Masson for his birthday.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` good. I have only done what I`m s`posed to do, and been a perfect angel all day long.





I'd rather drink turpentine and play in a brushfire. I ain't touchin this one.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Still snug as a bug in the belly. Doc checked everything out and said there's a chance he may actually stay in until Friday when they force him out.
> 
> BUT- I was scolded for not going to the hospital last night. Doc said if I have the same symptoms tonight, to go straight in. He says it's an active part of labor and they can catch it before it fades off (like I let it do last night) and get the baby to come out on his own.
> 
> ...





Fishbait was betting on you having that baby today since it's his birthday.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` good. I have only done what I`m s`posed to do, and been a perfect angel all day long.



Pffft


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait was betting on you having that baby today since it's his birthday.



According to the doc, if I'd have gone in last night...he (the baby) would be here already. 

MIL gets here at noon tomorrow. I told hubby that as soon as she walks in the door, I'mma start doin' jumping jacks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> According to the doc, if I'd have gone in last night...he (the baby) would be here already.
> 
> MIL gets here at noon tomorrow. I told hubby that as soon as she walks in the door, I'mma start doin' jumping jacks


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Bug, pics of the knife??  

Sugar Plum, trust me!! 

Quack, we solved the problems of the world, didn`t we!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> According to the doc, if I'd have gone in last night...he (the baby) would be here already.
> 
> MIL gets here at noon tomorrow. I told hubby that as soon as she walks in the door, I'mma start doin' jumping jacks



Hope everything goes smoothly for you. Have you picked out a name for the little rascal yet ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Perhaps I can use my boot to plug you so you may retain all your fiber a tad bit longer.



My how brave we are when we are behind our keyboard of mass destruction.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly for you. Have you picked out a name for the little rascal yet ?



His first name is going to be Rex, after my husband's brother. He was killed in a head on collision when he was 19 (about 20 years ago now). Rob loved him dearly and wanted to honor him. We haven't decided on a middle name yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> His first name is going to be Rex, after my husband's brother. He was killed in a head on collision when he was 19 (about 20 years ago now). Rob loved him dearly and wanted to honor him. We haven't decided on a middle name yet.



Very nice. I like family names.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Very nice. I like family names.



Me too...it took a while to get used to the name though...the only time I'd heard it (before I met my husband) was when my neighbor yelled at his dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, pics of the knife??
> 
> Sugar Plum, trust me!!
> 
> Quack, we solved the problems of the world, didn`t we!!




Don't take much does it bro??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> THIS???
> From YOU????
> 
> What up Perry?
> Wanna a hear a gator story?



Nice gator chuck. Where'd you find it? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed, what kinda book you readin there Quack



The kind you color in with crayons. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time for me to scrub up and come on down?  I've got the catchers mitt sterilized and ready to go!!



I thought catchers mitts were a sore subject around here? 



CortGirl said:


> ...We haven't decided on a middle name yet.



Otis is a nice name. 


Good evening drivelers... 

I can't believe you folks driveled on for 4 pages since this morning. Dang idjits!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, pics of the knife??
> 
> Sugar Plum, trust me!!
> 
> Quack, we solved the problems of the world, didn`t we!!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630869


Just a little sumpin for everyday use. 

Tired of seeing him use the nicer and more expensive OconeeDan knives to do basic things with.  





I don't think anyone has ever made my ignore list who hasn't even been a member for 30 days.


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> My how brave we are when we are behind our keyboard of mass destruction.




My posse is on der way. How big of a boy are ya? 




Les Miles said:


> Nice gator chuck. Where'd you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and the forum IQ drops another 10 points


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>





Hey


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey





Wish I had some blackberry jelly, but Noooo....some rude nurse at the hospital ate it while I set there an extra hour waiting on my appointment.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't wanna read back 500 posts; what office did I get elected to?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Wish I had some blackberry jelly, but Noooo....some rude nurse at the hospital ate it while I set there an extra hour waiting on my appointment.





Hmmm, maybe it was because you were rude to the receptionist even though it wasn't HER fault that the doctor kept you waiting.    


And don't be starting no texting if you're gonna drop off the face of the earth and not let someone know what the Doctor said.     



So what'd he say?


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I don't wanna read back 500 posts; what office did I get elected to?





Head of National Police Force


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> My posse is on der way. How big of a boy are ya?



Let's just say....I don't need no posse bro. 

I believe you must have mistaken this forum for the I want to be a pain in the rump forum. 

What do you have against friends driveling with friends. If you don't like us....simple....go away gnat boy. Your buzzing around my head is irritating.  OTIS


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Head of National Police Force


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> and the forum IQ drops another 10 points


Well, if you leave it will go up about 100 points... 


turtlebug said:


> Hey


Hey 


pbradley said:


> I don't wanna read back 500 posts; what office did I get elected to?


We don't elect liberals here. 


William H Bonney said:


> Head of National Police Force


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Well, if you leave it will go up about 100 points...
> 
> Hey
> 
> We don't elect liberals here.




How about commies?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> How about commies?



Nope


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Nope



Then I shall stage a coup d'etat.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Then I shall stage a coup d'etat.



Quack's the president. You'll have to beat him in a game of Nekkid Twista.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Quack's the president. You'll have to beat him in a game of Nekkid Twista.



Oh. 

 Never mind.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Head of National Police Force


Ya beat me to it!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

Howdy fellers. Where my party peoples at? Yall sho wasnt very talkative while i was gone.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Howdy fellers. Where my party peoples at? Yall sho wasnt very talkative while i was gone.



Pardon me, madam - do we know you?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Pardon me, madam - do we know you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Knock Knock...anyone home?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Slow tonight. I done about poisoned myself. Peelin` the hull off a dadgum buckeye with my teeth.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Knock Knock...anyone home?



Actually....no. I'm in Orlando.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Actually....no. I'm in Orlando.



Where my coke at.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I can't take it anymore. 

Poor ol Fishbait is miserable and looks horrible. 

He just showered and used the Zanfil. He's ready to go see the Doc and get a shot if this stuff doesn't help by morning. 

Ima head to bed and  the Zanfil works some magic by tomorrow. 

G'night y'all.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Where my coke at.



I gave it to a homeless person. He said "thank you."


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slow tonight. I done about poisoned myself. Peelin` the hull off a dadgum buckeye with my teeth.



 Aren't buckeyes supposed to be lucky or somethin'? 



pbradley said:


> Actually....no. I'm in Orlando.



Eww...gross. Why in the world would you want to be there of all places?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Knock Knock...anyone home?



You ain't got no new babies yet????



Nicodemus said:


> Slow tonight. I done about poisoned myself. Peelin` the hull off a dadgum buckeye with my teeth.



Idjit!!!



turtlebug said:


> Okay, I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Poor ol Fishbait is miserable and looks horrible.
> 
> ...



TBug!!! That avatar!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Poor ol Fishbait is miserable and looks horrible.
> 
> ...



Hope he gets to feelin' better quick! G'night!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Aren't buckeyes supposed to be lucky or somethin'?
> 
> 
> 
> Eww...gross. Why in the world would you want to be there of all places?



Work. Got a franchisee with a new Moe's going in down here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Aren't buckeyes supposed to be lucky or somethin'?





They bring good luck. I have a couple of buckeye trees that I planted back in the pasture, and every year about this time I save the buckeyes to give to my friends for good luck.


----------



## killa86 (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Quack's the president. You'll have to beat him in a game of Nekkid Twista.



yep an he moves like a ninja


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Poor ol Fishbait is miserable and looks horrible.
> 
> ...


Night Tbug


pbradley said:


> I gave it to a homeless person. He said "thank you."


Oh...


In that case, ill have a coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is Quack? I got a pic to post for him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Knock Knock...anyone home?


Here, and there



Nicodemus said:


> Slow tonight. I done about poisoned myself. Peelin` the hull off a dadgum buckeye with my teeth.


 You didn't have a blade handy??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here, and there
> 
> You didn't have a blade handy??





Yea, but sometimes I just don`t show good sense...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is Quack? I got a pic to post for him.


I've got a pic OF him to post, but I don't think he would be too happy...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Knock Knock...anyone home?


Hey Sugar Plum 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a pic OF him to post, but I don't think he would be too happy...


I'm not sure anyone else wants to see it either.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Work. Got a franchisee with a new Moe's going in down here.



Good luck! I guess work would be an ok reason to be down there. (I grew up there, I HATE the place)



Nicodemus said:


> They bring good luck. I have a couple of buckeye trees that I planted back in the pasture, and every year about this time I save the buckeyes to give to my friends for good luck.



Well, don't go tryin' to poison yourself anymore!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a pic OF him to post, but I don't think he would be too happy...


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Dang ... that dragon fruit was good.
Any of yall ever had that before? worth a try if you can find it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here, and there



Well hello there!



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey Sugar Plum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang ... that dragon fruit was good.
> Any of yall ever had that before? worth a try if you can find it.



Did you chase it with a helping of purple mushrooms?? 



CortGirl said:


> Well hello there!



CORTGIRL!!!! Quit ing,,,,igo,,,,igne,,,, not paying attention to my posts when I quote you!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

I like bacon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> CORTGIRL!!!! Quit ing,,,,igo,,,,igne,,,, not paying attention to my posts when I quote you!!!



I didn't do it on purpose!! I thought I clicked the multi quote thing for your post too! Can you ever forgive me???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a pic OF him to post, but I don't think he would be too happy...


I've got one too!!........Quack Bunny



CortGirl said:


> Well hello there!


Evening Sugar Plum!!...........Hope all is quiet, and restful this evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I didn't do it on purpose!! I thought I clicked the multi quote thing for your post too! Can you ever forgive me???



Only if'n once that baby is born and things settle down I get a regular slow dance... That back to back thing wasn't only awkward, it was, well, just plain weird...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got one too!!........Quack Bunny



You still on the wildblue email or should I use the gmail one..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Sugar Plum!!...........Hope all is quiet, and restful this evening



So far so good. Been sittin' on my rear all afternoon!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if'n once that baby is born and things settle down I get a regular slow dance... That back to back thing wasn't only awkward, it was, well, just plain weird...



 You got a deal!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> You got a deal!



 OOPS!!! Just remembered, your belly is going away pretty soon. I better get to workin on mine or this deal ain't gonna work!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OOPS!!! Just remembered, your belly is going away pretty soon. I better get to workin on mine or this deal ain't gonna work!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OOPS!!! Just remembered, your belly is going away pretty soon. I better get to workin on mine or this deal ain't gonna work!!




going for triplets I see!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2011)

I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.  

Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still on the wildblue email or should I use the gmail one..


Gmail.......... I Never open up the wildblue one


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you chase it with a helping of purple mushrooms??
> 
> 
> 
> CORTGIRL!!!! Quit ing,,,,igo,,,,igne,,,, not paying attention to my posts when I quote you!!!



No they were all out of those...




Idjit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitaya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> going for triplets I see!



I see you have been given a respite from your work release duties of the day.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.
> 
> Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!



Night Nick, have a goodun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> No they were all out of those...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang knuckledragginmod!! Why didn't you just say you wuz eatin a dang cactus....


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.
> 
> Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!



G'night Nic.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang knuckledragginmod!! Why didn't you just say you wuz eatin a dang cactus....



Because it sounds a heck of a lot less cool that way.


Dragon fruit .... say it with me _dragon fruit_ ...


Sounds cool dont it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2011)

Puter is slow tonight


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.
> 
> Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!



G'night!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

Later folks. I'm checked out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Because it sounds a heck of a lot less cool that way.
> 
> 
> Dragon fruit .... say it with me _dragon fruit_ ...
> ...



So much so I think it should be your new screen name...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Later folks. I'm checked out.



Hiyya! Sleep tight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Later folks. I'm checked out.


Later Les..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 3, 2011)

today is a beatles kinda day


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> today is a beatles kinda day



I didn't see any beatles...too many danged spiders and wasps out this way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> today is a beatles kinda day


Get outta here with that trash...

The CWA threads are startin to feel like the 1960's all over again with these new screen names folks are presenting for us.

Sugar Plum

Dragon Fruit

Now if William H Bonney would change his middle initial to a B, we would have a transvestite cowboy in our midst too!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get outta here with that trash...
> 
> The CWA threads are startin to feel like the 1960's all over again with these new screen names folks are presenting for us.
> 
> ...



For the record...I didn't start the petition to change my name...I just made the mistake of postin' the pic


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 3, 2011)

who dat lurkin on here?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.
> 
> Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!


Later Nick!!



Jeff C. said:


> Puter is slow tonight


Sup Jeffro!!.........Hate to cut, and run



Les Miles said:


> Later folks. I'm checked out.


Later Perry!!..........Got to do the same as well!!........Up too late the last couple of nights, and it is catching up with me!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang ... that dragon fruit was good.
> Any of yall ever had that before? worth a try if you can find it.





Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night. Regards, folks.
> Sugar Plum, good luck, best wishes, and congratulations on the boy child tomorrow!


Night Nic 


Jeff C. said:


> Puter is slow tonight


Mine too 


Les Miles said:


> Later folks. I'm checked out.


Later idgit 


CortGirl said:


> I didn't see any beatles...too many danged spiders and wasps out this way!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get outta here with that trash...
> 
> The CWA threads are startin to feel like the 1960's all over again with these new screen names folks are presenting for us.
> 
> ...





CortGirl said:


> For the record...I didn't start the petition to change my name...I just made the mistake of postin' the pic


Sugar Plum


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 3, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>



you are the eggman i am the eggman i am the walrus kookoocachoo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> you are the eggman i am the eggman i am the walrus kookoocachoo


SEE!!! You killed the thread with that garbage. Now go look up some Joe Walsh and post it on here and maybe folks will belly back up to the bar....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SEE!!! You killed the thread with that garbage. Now go look up some Joe Walsh and post it on here and maybe folks will belly back up to the bar....



shish messcan


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 3, 2011)

hows this


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't want to be on call no mo'.......


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I guess everyone went to bed already.      I turned a few today...nothing fancy...a wine stopper out of Black Palm (P.I.T.A. to work with) and a keyring with toothpick holder.   More pics coming as I get motivated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I guess everyone went to bed already.      I turned a few today...nothing fancy...a wine stopper out of Black Palm (P.I.T.A. to work with) and a keyring with toothpick holder.   More pics coming as I get motivated.


Looks good Bob!!

Night errybuddy!


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

'Night Miguel


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning all, will this help wake you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gobblin,  Good Morning to You.  I just had a thought.  If the early bird gets the worm, then you would obviously have enough fish bait for all of us drivelers on here to fish for a month or so.

Happy Thursday Morning to all of rest of the drivelers.  I hope all of you stay cool today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Mernin cowboys, what's for brefust?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinkin` about some bacon, eggs, grits, and a biscuit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about some bacon, eggs, grits, and a biscuit.



To go to the Kinchafoonee, or eat at home first? Watch out for that rain I promised you in a few hours too..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning idj..... errr I mean guys! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin cowboys, what's for brefust?



I dunno.... whatchoo fixing??? 



Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about some bacon, eggs, grits, and a biscuit.



That sounds pretty good right now.... you better git to cooking. 



Be back in a bit... I gotta go clean out the garage before it gets hot in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To go to the Kinchafoonee, or eat at home first? Watch out for that rain I promised you in a few hours too..





I think I`ll eat first. Soon as it gets light, I got a few things to piddle with in the barn, then, if the rain holds off, I might jump off in the creek for a while. I`d rather it commence to rainin` all day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll eat first. Soon as it gets light, I got a few things to piddle with in the barn, then, if the rain holds off, I might jump off in the creek for a while. I`d rather it commence to rainin` all day.



Don't think it'll be all day, but it blew through here at 3am carrying a good light show with it. Rained sideways for a little bit too!!

They've lost some energy but I expect as soon as the sun comes up it'll fire em' back up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

`Preciate the update, Hugh. I might better get me some breakfast and get done with those few chores before it gets here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> `Preciate the update, Hugh. I might better get me some breakfast and get done with those few chores before it gets here.


I'm guessin you've got 5 or 6 hours if not a little more. But if I'm wrong it is DDD's fault...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mornin' folks

We had a little rain and a light show here earlier this AM. Wish we would get a bit more.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning drivelers, hows tricks ?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

mornin fellers.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Bring in the clowns...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bring in the clowns...



Well.....ok then. Here ya go


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well.....ok then. Here ya go



That looks like Quack on the far right.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dang, I must be in trouble because I think that I recognize 5 out of the eight clowns.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

It is quack on the far right 

From left to right it is nic (left front), dawg2 (behind nic), slip is the one with the ketchup, front and center there is ot...i mean William H. Bonney, directly behind them is bbq, to the right of him is turkeypaw, and you all recognize seth (with his hair) there in front if his dad.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well.....ok then. Here ya go



It's WAY too early for those creepy suckers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

If I`m not here when Quack logs on, make sure he sees this pic.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m not here when Quack logs on, make sure he sees this pic.



We're on it! G'morning Nick!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m not here when Quack logs on, make sure he sees this pic.



Will do. For now let him get his beauty sleep....lord knows he needs it


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We're on it! G'morning Nick!




Good mornin`! You gonna have that baby today?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think it'll be all day, but it blew through here at 3am carrying a good light show with it. Rained sideways for a little bit too!!
> They've lost some energy but I expect as soon as the sun comes up it'll fire em' back up.


Had a good light show here too, no damage that I know of.


Les Miles said:


> That looks like Quack on the far right.





CortGirl said:


> It's WAY too early for those creepy suckers!


Don't like clowns Sugar Plum?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`! You gonna have that baby today?





It's a possibility!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We're on it! G'morning Nick!



When you headin' to the hospital ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Don't like clowns Sugar Plum?



Uh...I'm not fallin' for that one again. You saw what happened when I admit to not liking spiders, didn't you??


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Uh...I'm not fallin' for that one again. You saw what happened when I admit to not liking spiders, didn't you??



I did


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> When you headin' to the hospital ?



I have an appointment for 5 am tomorrow. Unless he (the baby) pulls the trigger on things today.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I have an appointment for 5 am tomorrow. Unless he (the baby) pulls the trigger on things today.



Don't be up working again, just stay on the couch all day. 

Hope you had a better night last night.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Don't be up working again, just stay on the couch all day.
> 
> Hope you had a better night last night.



I actually got to sleep last night! A FULL 6 hours!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I have an appointment for 5 am tomorrow. Unless he (the baby) pulls the trigger on things today.



By 8pm tonight... that baby will be here. That's my hunch.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> By 8pm tonight... that baby will be here. That's my hunch.



I'll say it'll be here by 11pm.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> By 8pm tonight... that baby will be here. That's my hunch.







Turkeypaw said:


> I'll say it'll be here by 11pm.



Mom in law will be here in a few hours...as soon as she steps through the door, the jumping jacks will commence!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m not here when Quack logs on, make sure he sees this pic.



Choot him Nic! Choot him!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good morning. Whaatz Happinin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mom in law will be here in a few hours...as soon as she steps through the door, the jumping jacks will commence!



That statement is useless without......oh nevermind...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mornin' folks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They bring good luck. I have a couple of buckeye trees that I planted back in the pasture, and every year about this time I save the buckeyes to give to my friends for good luck.


    

It's FRIDAY EVE!!!!!!!!!! 

 ok, it didn't work for me either! 

Hey SugarPlum, hang in there!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's FRIDAY EVE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, it didn't work for me either!
> 
> ...



Hey thats my line


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is useless without......oh nevermind...








Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin' folks



Hi! 



Keebs said:


> It's FRIDAY EVE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, it didn't work for me either!
> 
> ...



I'm hangin'!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey thats my line


 you snooze you loose..........   



CortGirl said:


> I'm hangin'!


 I feel for ya, but danged if I ain't glad it's YOU and NOT me!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I have an appointment for 5 am tomorrow. Unless he (the baby) pulls the trigger on things today.



Good luck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I feel for ya, but danged if I ain't glad it's YOU and NOT me!



Gee, thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I feel for ya, but danged if I ain't glad it's YOU and NOT me!



ME TOO!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you snooze you loose..........
> 
> 
> I feel for ya, but danged if I ain't glad it's YOU and NOT me!


 Its ok


Lukikus2 said:


> Good luck.


mornin


CortGirl said:


> Gee, thanks!



Yeah , i'm glad its you and not me


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Random question:

Do nosebleeds have anything to do with blood pressure?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Gee, thanks!


BTDT, one was enough for me and she decided to come 3 weeks early! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> ME TOO!!!


(as in glad it's not YOU or glad it's not ME?)


mudracing101 said:


> Its ok _*one of us "had" to say it!*_
> Yeah , i'm glad its you and not me


I tell ya, if it were either of you GUYS, I swear I'd marry ya on the spot!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Random question:
> 
> Do nosebleeds have anything to do with blood pressure?



http://www.babycenter.com/0_nosebleeds-during-pregnancy_255.bc


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> (as in glad it's not YOU or glad it's not ME?)
> !



Yes!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Random question:
> 
> Do nosebleeds have anything to do with blood pressure?


yes, it can!
here
http://www.highbloodpressureinfo.org/posterior-nosebleed.html


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m not here when Quack logs on, make sure he sees this pic.


What zone is he in? 


Les Miles said:


> By 8pm tonight... that baby will be here. That's my hunch.


Bet you a dollar he shows up at 10:30pm.


CortGirl said:


> Gee, thanks!



Hope everything is good for you,  and momma and baby are health.



Good morning to the rest of you Knukledraggers also


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes!!


 but I still luv ya!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning to the rest of you Knukledraggers also


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What zone is he in?



He is in zone 2, all 14 feet of him. I just about know, within 300 yards, where he is as I type this. He hangs out in 2 places, most of the time. 



Keebs said:


> but I still luv ya!



What about me??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BTDT, one was enough for me and she decided to come 3 weeks early!
> (as in glad it's not YOU or glad it's not ME?)
> 
> I tell ya, if it were either of you GUYS, I swear I'd marry ya on the spot!!


Two Timer!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> What zone is he in?
> 
> Bet you a dollar he shows up at 10:30pm.
> 
> ...



Mornin there ole buddy ole pal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BTDT, one was enough for me and she decided to come 3 weeks early!
> (as in glad it's not YOU or glad it's not ME?)
> 
> I tell ya, if it were either of you GUYS, I swear I'd marry ya on the spot!!


You callin Cortgirl a guy? or did you mean me!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What about me??


~hands on hips~tapping my foot~Rooollling my eyes~ Duh!


mudracing101 said:


> Two Timer!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin Cortgirl a guy? or did you mean me!!


YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs! How many pears you want tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Bonjour 


Nicodemus said:


> He is in zone 2, all 14 feet of him. I just about know, within 300 yards, where he is as I type this. He hangs out in 2 places, most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What about me??


Dang I am drawn for zone 1


mudracing101 said:


> Two Timer!!
> 
> 
> Mornin there ole buddy ole pal



A top of the morning to you,  what trouble can we cause today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dang I am drawn for zone 1
> 
> ...



We can start with Miguel, he's been askin for it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour
> \


Bon Jovi


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bon Jovi



This is not the word association thread


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Idjits...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This is not the word association thread



Good thing, you'd be five words behind by the time you googled the correct spelling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> We can start with Miguel, he's been askin for it



I'll have you know that I don't ask for it. I cause it......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Idjits...


Miguel thinkis that tickles


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing, you'd be five words behind by the time you googled the correct spelling!



true that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Say whaaaaa???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing, you'd be five words behind by the time you googled the correct spelling!


See , told ya pigmy


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have you know that I don't ask for it. I cause it......



We need to change your avatar to a real messican


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs! How many pears you want tomorrow afternoon?


You got another cooler 'bout the same size as that green one (that I still use, by the way!)??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dang I am drawn for zone 1
> 
> ...


Where is Zone 1?



Turkeypaw said:


> Idjits...


pot - kettle............. juss sayin.............. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing, you'd be five words behind by the time you googled the correct spelling!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have you know that I don't ask for it. I cause it......


true........... oohh, he beat me to it!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> _*true that!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Say whaaaaa???



Mornin:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Say whaaaaa???


HiyaChief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where is Zone 1?



Right next to zone 2.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got another cooler 'bout the same size as that green one (that I still use, by the way!)??
> 
> 
> Where is Zone 1?
> ...



I believe it was a 48 or 54 qt cooler. That about how many you want, to start with?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right next to zone 2.......


  never mind, I'll find it myself, tyvm! 



Nicodemus said:


> I believe it was a 48 or 54 qt cooler. That about how many you want, to start with?


Yeah, that'll work...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Lake Seminole is zone 1,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin:





Keebs said:


> HiyaChief!




Mornin' folks .......lawd, I slept like a baby last night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lake Seminole is zone 1,


Let me know when you make that trip.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks .......lawd, I slept like a baby last night



Baby what??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so glad it rained this morning! It's a lot cooler outside than it was this time yesterday. Had to take the toddler out so she could say hi to the pups. 

Y'all behaving?

Thanks for the links. Nosebleed stopped. It was weird, never had one before!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Baby what??



 I'll get back to ya on that....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Baby what??



The mans on a roll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The mans on a roll


Actually it's a biscuit, but Waddler, over in the PF, would argue they are one in the same..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lake Seminole is zone 1,





Uh, sorry AJ, Lake Seminole is in zone 2.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm so glad it rained this morning! It's a lot cooler outside than it was this time yesterday. Had to take the toddler out so she could say hi to the pups.
> 
> Y'all behaving?
> 
> Thanks for the links. Nosebleed stopped. It was weird, never had one before!


Count town to help arriving!



mudracing101 said:


> The mans on a roll


he ain't even cranked up yet, whatyoutalkinbout? 


Nicodemus said:


> Uh, sorry AJ, Lake Seminole is in zone 2.


*Zone 01* - Calhoun, Chattahoochee, Clay, Early, Marion, Muscogee, Quitman, Randolph, Stewart, Terrell & Webster Counties. (Q=65)
*Zone 02* - Baker, Decatur, Grady, Miller, Mitchell & Seminole Counties. (Q=140)


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2011)

morning all...quick fly by.  Heading out to parts unknown...I-20 westbound.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, sorry AJ, Lake Seminole is in zone 2.




I thought Aussies were good at walkabout!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, sorry AJ, Lake Seminole is in zone 2.



Dang Ta-ton-ka, gave the wrong info


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> morning all...quick fly by.  Heading out to parts unknown...I-20 westbound.



Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dang Ta-ton-ka, gave the wrong info



Isn't he the leader of the Keystone Cops??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Aussies were good at walkabout!!!



He has left me in the middle of Bond swamp with no compass or gps. I still beat him to the truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He has left me in the middle of Bond swamp with no compass or gps. I still beat him to the truck.



Was it the right truck?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

AJ, below the dam at Fort Gaines and that vicinity is zone 1. I don`t ramble around there much anymore, but there are some absolute monsters in that stretch of the Hooch. 

The second biggest gator I have ever seen in my life, was 2 years ago. He was in a 20 acre pond in a man`s cattle pasture. This is zone 1 as well. Unfortunately, it`s private property, and I don`t know him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nick, you're offspring just took a swat at you on Facebook...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nick, you're offspring just took a swat at you on Facebook...





He thinks I`m out at the barn. I`m gonna nail him! Thanks!!  BRB!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AJ, below the dam at Fort Gaines and that vicinity is zone 1. I don`t ramble around there much anymore, but there are some absolute monsters in that stretch of the Hooch.
> 
> The second biggest gator I have ever seen in my life, was 2 years ago. He was in a 20 acre pond in a man`s cattle pasture. This is zone 1 as well. Unfortunately, it`s private property, and I don`t know him.



Would you like to go gator hunting this year? 



And Yes Miguel, I made it to the right truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Would you like to go gator hunting this year?
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes Miguel, I made it to the right truck.





Can I go without havin` a tag, myself?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2011)

Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.

It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.

He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can I go without havin` a tag, myself?



Got to get the extra $50 gator hunting lic.  then you can as long as someone does have one..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.
> 
> It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.
> 
> He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.





I hate that for him.

You get that PM I sent you??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to get the extra $50 gator hunting lic.  then you can as long as someone does have one..





I just might do that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.
> 
> It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.
> 
> He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.



I sorry to hear,  Tell fishbait to get better


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate that for him.
> 
> You get that PM I sent you??



Yes sir I did.  Just can't reply on the phone too well. 

I'll get back with ya after I get Fishbait seen about.


On another note, the head of I.T. approached me this morning and wants to hire me as the test menu consultant.  I'd be working with doctors and hospitals to set up their specialized test codes and menus. Six weeks of I.T. Training is all I'll have to have and they want me because I know the systems in every department.

Plus, it's a nice raise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes sir I did.  Just can't reply on the phone too well.
> 
> I'll get back with ya after I get Fishbait seen about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dang Ta-ton-ka, gave the wrong info


 and you TRUSTED it?!??!



turtlebug said:


> Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.
> 
> It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.
> 
> He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.


aaawwww 


turtlebug said:


> Yes sir I did.  Just can't reply on the phone too well.
> 
> I'll get back with ya after I get Fishbait seen about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs, How`s tomorrow evenin` or Saturday mornin` sound for a pear delivery?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

I better be mindful about usin` the word "delivery", hadn`t I?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, How`s tomorrow evenin` or Saturday mornin` sound for a pear delivery?


Tomorrow evenin sounds best........ that way I'll be set to get started on them Saturday.............. uuuhhh, you got any more buckeyes?? if me & J is yo frwiends.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I better be mindful about usin` the word "delivery", hadn`t I?


 shore might!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

HEY SugarPlum!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow evenin sounds best........ that way I'll be set to get started on them Saturday.............. uuuhhh, you got any more buckeyes?? if me & J is yo frwiends.............





Done got ya`ll one apiece reserved. Got Sugar Plum  one set aside too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done got ya`ll one apiece reserved. Got Sugar Plum  one set aside too.



Hey ole buddy ,ole pal ,ole friend,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ole buddy ,ole pal ,ole friend,





You too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done got ya`ll one apiece reserved. Got Sugar Plum  one set aside too.


 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey ole buddy ,ole pal ,ole friend,


  
OH yeah, Lunch will be............ fresh fried catfish, cheese grits, slaw, beans & dessert....and sweet tea...... compliments of the folks using the facility today...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You too.


I reckon you ain't hittin the fishin hole today huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Random question:
> 
> Do nosebleeds have anything to do with blood pressure?



Does labor have anything to do with babies?  



turtlebug said:


> Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.
> 
> It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.
> 
> He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.



This post is useless without.... oh nevermind. 

Seriously, I hope he feels better soon. 



turtlebug said:


> On another note, the head of I.T. approached me this morning and wants to hire me as the test menu consultant.  I'd be working with doctors and hospitals to set up their specialized test codes and menus. Six weeks of I.T. Training is all I'll have to have and they want me because I know the systems in every department.
> 
> Plus, it's a nice raise.



Congratulations Turtlebug. 

But I wonder how long it will take you to crash their systems.  










Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon you ain't hittin the fishin hole today huh?



I always fished in mine. Never heard of catching anything by hitting the hole.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I always fished in mine. Never heard of catching anything by hitting the hole.



You fellers can fish in them holes all you want, i'm going to the lake


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

HolyMoly!  I was wrong about the plate! 
There is:
fish, dirty rice, cheese grits, carrot salad (awsome) slaw, hush puppies, cake & fruit & sweet tea!  I ain't tasted nuttin yet that I'd spit out neither!


----------



## Self! (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall say a prayer for Fishbait please.
> 
> It seems the poison ivy is out of control/systemic. When he says he's taking himself to the doctor, you know he's in bad shape.
> 
> He looks like a stunt double for Mike Tyson's punching bag.



Prayer sent. Been there done that. No fun.



turtlebug said:


> Yes sir I did.  Just can't reply on the phone too well.
> 
> I'll get back with ya after I get Fishbait seen about.
> 
> ...







Nicodemus said:


> I better be mindful about usin` the word "delivery", hadn`t I?







Kendallbearden said:


> You fellers can fish in them holes all you want, i'm going to the lake



In the summer the holes are better


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon you ain't hittin the fishin hole today huh?





Nah, time got away from me. I still got to go to the tractor place to get a drive belt, and carry my dog to the vet in Leesburg for his shots. I done got so hot out there, if I was to get in the creek right now, I`d probably pass out.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> In the summer the holes are better



They're better when you've had a few  too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly!  I was wrong about the plate!
> There is:
> fish, dirty rice, cheese grits, carrot salad (awsome) slaw, hush puppies, cake & fruit & sweet tea!  I ain't tasted nuttin yet that I'd spit out neither!



 My turn!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>



Hey stranger, you sure are a mighty quiet one. It's ok, ain't no need in being shy. Folks round here are mighty friendly. Shoot, some of em's even a little too friendly . But there ain't no need in being so quiet all the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OH yeah, Lunch will be............ fresh fried catfish, cheese grits, slaw, beans & dessert....and sweet tea...... compliments of the folks using the facility today...........





That`s worth drivin` to Fitzgerald for!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> My turn!!



We're waitin'

I had roast beef, carrots, onions, taters and jalapeno corn bread


----------



## Self! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey stranger, you sure are a mighty quiet one. It's ok, ain't no need in being shy. Folks round here are mighty friendly. Shoot, some of em's even a little too friendly . But there ain't no need in being so quiet all the time.







stalking....ssssshhhhhhh


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You too.


 Thanks


Keebs said:


> OH yeah, Lunch will be............ fresh fried catfish, cheese grits, slaw, beans & dessert....and sweet tea...... compliments of the folks using the facility today...........


 Sounds yummy, i had Jo Jo's Fried chicken breast, bisq., mashed taters and Mustard greens



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon you ain't hittin the fishin hole today huh?



Gonna get any heavy rains Sat.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> My turn!!





Nicodemus said:


> That`s worth drivin` to Fitzgerald for!!!


 Whoooeeee, I need a NAP! A Bamastyle Nap!!


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks
> Sounds yummy, i had Jo Jo's Fried chicken breast, bisq., mashed taters and Mustard greens
> Gonna get any heavy rains Sat.


I still have a plate left from yesterday's shindig that I'll have for supper tonight!


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> stalking....ssssshhhhhhh


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> stalking....ssssshhhhhhh





slip said:


>



You stalking the stalker Slip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> We're waitin'
> 
> I had roast beef, carrots, onions, taters and jalapeno corn bread



I'mon have to settle for shepherds pie  it's good though, especially with some hot sauce


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 4, 2011)

Sigh... Its shaping up to be one of them days.

Hospital is playing "Lets ship them all out" and the ambulances is playing "Lets break down"

The tire place is making money on us right now though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> stalking....ssssshhhhhhh



He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake....OH you better watch out, i hear otis is alive, i ain't quite sure but that Bonney guy ain't right, oh dawg2 will be comin to baaaan.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Sigh... Its shaping up to be one of them days.
> 
> Hospital is playing "Lets ship them all out" and the ambulances is playing "Lets break down"
> 
> The tire place is making money on us right now though.


 Ouch, hate it for ya Sir!



Kendallbearden said:


> He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake....OH you better watch out, i hear otis is alive, i ain't quite sure but that Bonney guy ain't right, oh dawg2 will be comin to baaaan.


 a little off-key there, darlin', but carry on, joyful noise & all that bull.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

It has commenced to doin` some serious thunderin` off to the north and northwest of here. Maybe we`ll get some rain after all.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to settle for shepherds pie  it's good though, especially with some hot sauce



Slap my Momma  My favorite.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> a little off-key there, darlin', but carry on, joyful noise & all that bull.................



Not if you sing it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to doin` some serious thunderin` off to the north and northwest of here. Maybe we`ll get some rain after all.



Rained here sometime this mornin'....it was all wet, but almost dry now. I'll get out there later on as the shadows get long and cut grass, if the showers hold off long enough.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to doin` some serious thunderin` off to the north and northwest of here. Maybe we`ll get some rain after all.



It's raining like a cow peein on a flat rock to the west of us. I'm in paulding county. Looks like its headed southeast. Personally, it done enough raining for me last night/early this morning. Got a bad threshold on the basement door in the back, and i had to shop vac about 10 gallons of water out of the basement already 

Dern door don't leak unless it comes a frog strangler. That's why i can never remember to fix it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rained here sometime this mornin'....it was all wet, but almost dry now. I'll get out there later on as the shadows get long and cut grass, if the showers hold off long enough.



That's probably the longest two things you've got around your house


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to doin` some serious thunderin` off to the north and northwest of here. Maybe we`ll get some rain after all.


shove some east for me, please!!!!!!!!


Kendallbearden said:


> Not if you sing it right.


so you say....................... 


Jeff C. said:


> Rained here sometime this mornin'....it was all wet, but almost dry now. I'll get out there later on as the shadows get long and cut grass, if the showers hold off long enough.


 what? you? cut grass???   



Kendallbearden said:


> Dern door don't leak unless it comes a frog strangler. _*That's why i can never remember to fix it*_


No time like the present.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's probably the longest two things you've got around your house



This is true, depending on the time of the day and day of the week


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shove some east for me, please!!!!!!!!
> 
> so you say.......................
> 
> ...





I'm dreadin' it....kind of wish it would rain again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm dreadin' it....kind of wish it would rain again


 I bet you are!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Hhhmmmm, did ya'll hear that???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, did ya'll hear that???????





I said excuse me . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I said excuse me . . .


   one thing is too loud the other isn't.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake....OH you better watch out, i hear otis is alive, i ain't quite sure but that Bonney guy ain't right, oh dawg2 will be comin to baaaan.



Yep, we done lost another one


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2011)

Bait just got a shot in da booty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bait just got a shot in da booty.



 Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bait just got a shot in da booty.



Pics of his reaction please.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, we done lost another one


who this time???


turtlebug said:


> Bait just got a shot in da booty.


 poor thang, does he need Aunti Keebs to come rub it??  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pics of his reaction please.


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bait just got a shot in da booty.



Never understood why the arm wasnt good enough for such shots?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish replying on this phone wasn't so  hard but yes Keebs he said you could come rub and scratch him all you wanted lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Never understood why the arm wasnt good enough for such shots?



Cause it isn't as good of a cheap thrill for the nurse givin it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet you are!



Watch what you wish for....I just got it 

I was ALMOST finished with one big section of side yard too


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

Little rain last night, little more now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who this time???
> 
> poor thang, does he need Aunti Keebs to come rub it??



mmmm... I just got a shot in the butt, what say you stop by here first


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause it isn't as good of a cheap thrill for the nurse givin it!!



I believe your right.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I wish replying on this phone wasn't so  hard but yes Keebs he said you could come rub and scratch him all you wanted lol.






Jeff C. said:


> Watch what you wish for....I just got it
> 
> I was ALMOST finished with one big section of side yard too


Thundering here!


mudracing101 said:


> mmmm... I just got a shot in the butt, what say you stop by here first


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thundering here!




Bottom fell out here!!! We need it, I reckon....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thunderin and dark north of us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottom fell out here!!! We need it, I reckon....


Wait a minute, I'm confused, someone got a shot in the bottom and then it fell out??


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Little rain last night, little more now.


Still raining.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused, someone got a shot in the bottom and then it fell out??



And people wonder why im skeerd of doctors.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused, someone got a shot in the bottom and then it fell out??



 Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bout that time , where ya At  Keebs , I got the door


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused, someone got a shot in the bottom and then it fell out??


poor fishybait!


mudracing101 said:


> Bout that time , where ya At  Keebs , I got the door


RiteHeh!!! Let's goooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout that time , where ya At  Keebs , I got the door





RiteHeh!!! Let's goooooooooo!!!!![/QUOTE]

OH NO, Another afternoon of these two going, OFF TO THE RACES !!!  Ya'll better get out of their way quick before they run over you and cause a co-accident.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok y'all. I'm officially checking out for the day. Going to the hospital at 5 am (unless something happens before then)

I'll post updates when I can. Behave yourselves!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ok y'all. I'm officially checking out for the day. Going to the hospital at 5 am (unless something happens before then)
> 
> I'll post updates when I can. Behave yourselves!



Take care Sugar Plum. Can't wait to see pics of that baby..


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ok y'all. I'm officially checking out for the day. Going to the hospital at 5 am (unless something happens before then)
> 
> I'll post updates when I can. Behave yourselves!



Good luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ok y'all. I'm officially checking out for the day. Going to the hospital at 5 am (unless something happens before then)
> 
> I'll post updates when I can. Behave yourselves!



Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wishing you the best!!!





I am wishing you the best. I here they have gotten better at those surgeries. You will make a nice bride one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I am wishing you the best. I here they have gotten better at those surgeries. You will make a nice bride one day.





When do your classes start....nothing like experience for a teacher


----------



## Self! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When do your classes start....nothing like experience for a teacher




You have me confused with some spanish feller around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> You have me confused with some spanish feller around here.


Cheese and Crackers the dress wearin tranny is back...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

I could really use some large caliber painkillers right now.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I could really use some large caliber painkillers right now.



I bet if you go kick Abner it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I could really use some large caliber painkillers right now.



What's ailin you???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's ailin you???





Lots of things.  

I`ve read some posts here lately, that have my eyes so crossed that if I was to start cryin`, the tears would roll down my back.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Had a good storm come through earlier, tons of lightning. All have moved out of here now except for a warning for Hart and Elbert County, GA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2011)

off from work, Church's chicken for supper, need a nap but gotta go to the airport around midnight to pick up Bubbette. Bad weather has delayed all her flights tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

Flippin CME!!........Satelitte T.V. is going crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lots of things.
> 
> I`ve read some posts here lately, that have my eyes so crossed that if I was to start cryin`, the tears would roll down my back.





Dang....hope  I didn't accidentally contribute to that! 



Turkeypaw said:


> Had a good storm come through earlier, tons of lightning. All have moved out of here now except for a warning for Hart and Elbert County, GA.



Got some good rain here also.



rhbama3 said:


> off from work, Church's chicken for supper, need a nap but gotta go to the airport around midnight to pick up Bubbette. Bad weather has delayed all her flights tonight.



Hey bama...man, Church's sounds good. Haven't had Church's in a long while.

With these pinto beans full of chopped up vidalia and cabbage, along with mexican cornbread and jalapeno pepper, I think I could possibly defeat Quack at a nekkid twista match


----------



## Self! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> With these pinto beans full of chopped up vidalia and cabbage, along with mexican cornbread and jalapeno pepper, I think I could possibly defeat Quack at a nekkid twista match


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

5 chickens butchered ..... that was fun.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2011)

Alrighty then. Fishbait is sleepy but running around like some fool chicken on crack, talkin my head off and doing laundry.  That steroid shot has him jacked.  Lord help me when he starts his two weeks of Prednisone tomorrow. 

Head of I.T. approaches me, wants to hire me as a Clinical Analyst Specialist (which I would LOVE!!!) but, under the new company, I have to go through the motions and fill out the online app and submit my resume. So, I spent two hours reworking my resume to gear it more towards a medical I.T. aspect and then, I basically have to fill in the blanks with all the resume information AFTER I submit the resume.  Hope they enjoy their double dose of T-Bug. Now show me to my new office.  


Thanks for the calls, texts and PM's. Fishbait is on the road to recovery. Doctor said it wouldn't have gotten better, only worse if he hadn't come in and got the steroids and stronger antihistimines. His only saving grace was the Zanfel. The stuff really works.  

The kids are tucked in and ready to start school tomorrow. I hate it. It's too hot.  


Hope you all have a great night. I'm headed to bed where visions of a new job and more $$$ will dance in my head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>



You want me to commit suicide? 



slip said:


> 5 chickens butchered ..... that was fun.



Homemade Church's 



turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Fishbait is sleepy but running around like some fool chicken on crack, talkin my head off and doing laundry.  That steroid shot has him jacked.  Lord help me when he starts his two weeks of Prednisone tomorrow.
> 
> Head of I.T. approaches me, wants to hire me as a Clinical Analyst Specialist (which I would LOVE!!!) but, under the new company, I have to go through the motions and fill out the online app and submit my resume. So, I spent two hours reworking my resume to gear it more towards a medical I.T. aspect and then, I basically have to fill in the blanks with all the resume information AFTER I submit the resume.  Hope they enjoy their double dose of T-Bug. Now show me to my new office.
> 
> ...



Good luck on the job Tbug, and a quick recovery to Fishbait. I know all too well about that poison


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2011)

slip said:


> 5 chickens butchered ..... that was fun.


Was this the 5 roosters that were bugging you the other day? Bet the meat is gonna be tough.....


turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Fishbait is sleepy but running around like some fool chicken on crack, talkin my head off and doing laundry.  That steroid shot has him jacked.  Lord help me when he starts his two weeks of Prednisone tomorrow.
> 
> Head of I.T. approaches me, wants to hire me as a Clinical Analyst Specialist (which I would LOVE!!!) but, under the new company, I have to go through the motions and fill out the online app and submit my resume. So, I spent two hours reworking my resume to gear it more towards a medical I.T. aspect and then, I basically have to fill in the blanks with all the resume information AFTER I submit the resume.  Hope they enjoy their double dose of T-Bug. Now show me to my new office.
> 
> ...



Poor Fishbro. Got uppers and downers fighting for his attention at the same time right now. 
Why don'cha hand him his rifle and a spotlight and send him to the lease? He'll be up all night anyway.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Fishbait is sleepy but running around like some fool chicken on crack, talkin my head off and doing laundry.  That steroid shot has him jacked.  Lord help me when he starts his two weeks of Prednisone tomorrow.
> 
> Head of I.T. approaches me, wants to hire me as a Clinical Analyst Specialist (which I would LOVE!!!) but, under the new company, I have to go through the motions and fill out the online app and submit my resume. So, I spent two hours reworking my resume to gear it more towards a medical I.T. aspect and then, I basically have to fill in the blanks with all the resume information AFTER I submit the resume.  Hope they enjoy their double dose of T-Bug. Now show me to my new office.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new Job!!........Hope Jerome has a speedy recovery!!



rhbama3 said:


> Poor Fishbro. Got uppers and downers fighting for his attention at the same time right now.
> Why don'cha hand him his rifle and a spotlight and send him to the lease? He'll be up all night anyway.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2011)

Evening all...quick fly by.  Good luck on the new job Lea.      Hope Fishbait gets over it...I have it also and have had the prednisone routine along with anti-biotics, just got the shot the other day because after 8 days on Prednisone, my knee dried up but I'm breaking out all over.  It's running rampant thru my bloodstream.   On a lighter note...SugarPlum is gonna drop off a package soon!     And I spent a few hours in the shop yesterday and today.  I have to say the weather was better today with the cool breeze and all.     Now back to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...quick fly by.  Good luck on the new job Lea.      Hope Fishbait gets over it...I have it also and have had the prednisone routine along with anti-biotics, just got the shot the other day because after 8 days on Prednisone, my knee dried up but I'm breaking out all over.  It's running rampant thru my bloodstream.   On a lighter note...SugarPlum is gonna drop off a package soon!     And I spent a few hours in the shop yesterday and today.  I have to say the weather was better today with the cool breeze and all.     Now back to your regularly scheduled program!



Beautiful work there, Bob. I'm gonna have to put some of that on lay-a-way 


Hey Mitch


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade Church's


Sure hope so


rhbama3 said:


> Was this the 5 roosters that were bugging you the other day? Bet the meat is gonna be tough.....



Yeah, those roosters ... hope they aint tough, that was alot of work ... they were young though, just got full sized so ... hope they'll be nice and tender


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2011)

Got a tid bit of knowledge tonight that seems strangely true. "Son, even if you're the soberest drunk, you're still drunk"


Oh and I want the position of: Chief Alcohol Consumption Researcher


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a quick hello. I'm off to bed. Thought I'd check in on my fellow drivelers.  

Seems like a quiet night. I've got to get up at 4 am , y'all be good tomorrow. I'll send Mitch a text with pics as soon as I have a chance.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Got a tid bit of knowledge tonight that seems strangely true. "Son, even if you're the soberest drunk, you're still drunk"
> 
> 
> Oh and I want the position of: Chief Alcohol Consumption Researcher



    DOUBLE!!



CortGirl said:


> Just a quick hello. I'm off to bed. Thought I'd check in on my fellow drivelers.
> 
> Seems like a quiet night. I've got to get up at 4 am , y'all be good tomorrow. I'll send Mitch a text with pics as soon as I have a chance.
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Can't wait Ms Cort!!  I hope everything goes well....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...quick fly by.  Good luck on the new job Lea.      Hope Fishbait gets over it...I have it also and have had the prednisone routine along with anti-biotics, just got the shot the other day because after 8 days on Prednisone, my knee dried up but I'm breaking out all over.  It's running rampant thru my bloodstream.   On a lighter note...SugarPlum is gonna drop off a package soon!     And I spent a few hours in the shop yesterday and today.  I have to say the weather was better today with the cool breeze and all.     Now back to your regularly scheduled program!


Good looking work there Bob!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mitch


Sup Jeffro!!.........Like you I had to pay the lawn mower dues over the last couple of days!!...........Why was I wishing for rain??



Hankus said:


> Oh and I want the position of: Chief Alcohol Consumption Researcher


I'm sure the administration will see fit to appoint you with that position!!............Quack may balk with that decision, But I got your back bro!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just a quick hello. I'm off to bed. Thought I'd check in on my fellow drivelers.
> 
> Seems like a quiet night. I've got to get up at 4 am , y'all be good tomorrow. I'll send Mitch a text with pics as soon as I have a chance.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Good Luck!!.....Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking work there Bob!!
> 
> Sup Jeffro!!.........Like you I had to pay the lawn mower dues over the last couple of days!!...........Why was I wishing for rain??
> 
> I'm sure the administration will see fit to appoint you with that position!!............Quack may balk with that decision, But I got your back bro!!





Sorry bro!!!....just glad I'm not the only one. I guess I'm a hypocrite after all. Rain/drought sucks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry bro!!!....just glad I'm not the only one. I guess I'm a hypocrite after all. Rain/drought sucks.



You know anybody that needs to bale some hay???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking work there Bob!!
> 
> Sup Jeffro!!.........Like you I had to pay the lawn mower dues over the last couple of days!!...........Why was I wishing for rain??
> 
> I'm sure the administration will see fit to appoint you with that position!!............Quack may balk with that decision, But I got your back bro!!



I'll make us Co-chiefs after I'm officially elected and let him buy  Rekon that'll smooth it over for him 




Oh and C, its "Drink Triple, See Double, Act Single"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'll make us Co-chiefs after I'm officially elected and let him buy  Rekon that'll smooth it over for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know anybody that needs to bale some hay???



I know someone that need a hay RAKE  



Hankus said:


> I'll make us Co-chiefs after I'm officially elected and let him buy  Rekon that'll smooth it over for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death Wish!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Good to see familiar names even when they got new subtitles. Night yallses


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know someone that need a hay RAKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I got one of them wishes sometimes   

Auhite now I'm out


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...quick fly by.  Good luck on the new job Lea.      Hope Fishbait gets over it...I have it also and have had the prednisone routine along with anti-biotics, just got the shot the other day because after 8 days on Prednisone, my knee dried up but I'm breaking out all over.  It's running rampant thru my bloodstream.   On a lighter note...SugarPlum is gonna drop off a package soon!     And I spent a few hours in the shop yesterday and today.  I have to say the weather was better today with the cool breeze and all.     Now back to your regularly scheduled program!


Nice work 


Hankus said:


> Got a tid bit of knowledge tonight that seems strangely true. "Son, even if you're the soberest drunk, you're still drunk"
> 
> 
> Oh and I want the position of: Chief Alcohol Consumption Researcher


I'm the treasurer, aka he who controls the alcohol. You can be on my staff. 


CortGirl said:


> Just a quick hello. I'm off to bed. Thought I'd check in on my fellow drivelers.
> 
> Seems like a quiet night. I've got to get up at 4 am , y'all be good tomorrow. I'll send Mitch a text with pics as soon as I have a chance.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Good luck Sugar Plum. 


Hankus said:


> Oh and C, its "Drink Triple, See Double, Act Single"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Pretty sure I got one of them wishes sometimes
> 
> Auhite now I'm out



10-4 brudder Hank!!! Stop by more often, I'm spendin too much time readin in the PF


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 brudder Hank!!! Stop by more often, I'm spendin too much time readin in the PF



There's a few crazies in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> There's a few crazies in there.



And they think we're crazy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm outta here folks....gotta go take da boy and let him earn some $$$ tomorrow morn.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm outta here folks....gotta go take da boy and let him earn some $$$ tomorrow morn.



Night Jeff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Passin through on the way to bed. Hi, bye,,,


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

Mornin fellers


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2011)

mornin idjits


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2011)

Folks, you heard it here first.

"Drink Triple, See Double, Act Single"  ----------The Words And Motto From Our Friend Hankus.

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS OUT THERE.  Man, it is cold in here, gotta put another log on the fire.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wishing a very "SPECIAL" Happy Friday to SugarPlum and I hope that all will be well with your growing family today.  We are all looking forward to your big event too.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 5, 2011)

Good mornin' drivelers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Passin thru, on the way to the eye Dr. to see what's up with these messed up eyes and the skull crushing headaches, then off to construction meetings.

Have a goodun' knuckledraggers..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Passin thru, on the way to the eye Dr. to see what's up with these messed up eyes and the skull crushing headaches, then off to construction meetings.
> 
> Have a goodun' knuckledraggers..





Good luck with your eyes, Hugh.


Mornin` folks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2011)

TGIF everybody.   That is all!   Oh, and let's see some pics Cort...I know you're trying to breathe and squeeze.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

FRIDAY!!morning to all ya'll !!Hope every one has a safe and productive day


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, did SugarPlum forget to log off??? Her light is still on........ UPDATES girl!!  Hope it all goes well!!!!!!!


_*TGIF!!!!!!
*_​


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning all! We're in the hospital and all hooked up to gadgets. Contractions are killer! Waiting on my epidural to arrive. Say a quick prayer if you can- doc says there's meconium in the fluid. They're bringing in extra staff and a respiratory therapist for delivery. BP is shooting up too...gonna be a long day!

Not sre how to post pics from the phone


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck, Cortney!! Ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Morning all! We're in the hospital and all hooked up to gadgets. Contractions are killer! Waiting on my epidural to arrive. Say a quick prayer if you can- doc says there's meconium in the fluid. They're bringing in extra staff and a respiratory therapist for delivery. BP is shooting up too...gonna be a long day!
> 
> Not sre how to post pics from the phone


Prayers headed up for you & the baby now............ stay positive!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Morning all! We're in the hospital and all hooked up to gadgets. Contractions are killer! Waiting on my epidural to arrive. Say a quick prayer if you can- doc says there's meconium in the fluid. They're bringing in extra staff and a respiratory therapist for delivery. BP is shooting up too...gonna be a long day!
> 
> Not sre how to post pics from the phone



Hang in there,Cort.....

Good Mornin folks!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning everyone TGIF 

Good luck again CortGirl


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Passin thru, on the way to the eye Dr. to see what's up with these messed up eyes and the skull crushing headaches, then off to construction meetings.
> 
> Have a goodun' knuckledraggers..



Prolly just need glasses you old codger!!!

Seriously Hugh, hope you get the problem solved and end the headaches.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there,Cort.....
> 
> Good Mornin folks!!





Lukikus2 said:


> Morning everyone TGIF
> 
> Good luck again CortGirl


 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin' Ms Keebsolicious

Gotta go.....taking J-man to go make a few $dollars$ helping someone put out some pine straw. 

BBL....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Keebsolicious
> 
> Gotta go.....taking J-man to go make a few $dollars$ helping someone put out some pine straw.
> 
> BBL....



That boy is worth a Million dollars> 


Good morning ALL


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Keebsolicious
> 
> Gotta go.....taking J-man to go make a few $dollars$ helping someone put out some pine straw.
> 
> BBL....






threeleggedpigmy said:


> That boy is worth a Million dollars>
> 
> 
> Good morning ALL


 Helllooooo MunchkinDaddy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Helllooooo MunchkinDaddy!



Good Morning Sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Sunshine


sorry, had some things to see to.............. they keepin you hoping today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is cold in here today,,, brrrrr.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It is cold in here today,,, brrrrr.




I told you that early this morning !!!  So far, I have been to my Cardiologist, the local license tag office, and then to the auto parts place and I am still freezing in here.

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>of course, if I told a lie any bigger, you would probably think that Obama really is a good President !!!!!  NOT !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It is cold in here today,,, brrrrr.


Aaaahhh, to have the childhood imagination still sooo intact...........     



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I told you that early this morning !!!  So far, I have been to my Cardiologist, the local license tag office, and then to the auto parts place and I am still freezing in here.
> 
> >
> >
> ...


Cardiologist??  Well? what'd he say, bigboy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I told you that early this morning !!!  So far, I have been to my Cardiologist, the local license tag office, and then to the auto parts place and I am still freezing in here.
> 
> >
> >
> ...





Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, to have the childhood imagination still sooo intact...........
> 
> 
> Cardiologist??  Well? what'd he say, bigboy?



No really, if i wasnt on the computer i would get up and turn the a/c up, im freezing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No really, if i wasnt on the computer i would get up and turn the a/c up, im freezing


 Our a/c don't run that good in this old building!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

How long for da baby be born?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How long for da baby be born?


 sure hope we hear something soon!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Our a/c don't run that good in this old building!



Gets up to 85 in our office (almost 100 yrs old)


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

If that baby comes today then we'll have two birfdays in the house. My dads birthday is today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Gets up to 85 in our office (almost 100 yrs old)


I know what ya mean, I keep a small floor fan going in here to help!



mudracing101 said:


> If that baby comes today then we'll have two birfdays in the house. My dads birthday is today


Happy birfday MudSr.!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> If that baby comes today then we'll have two birfdays in the house. My dads birthday is today



Happy B'day 



Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, I keep a small floor fan going in here to help!



Yep, me too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats for lunch today ya'll????????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today ya'll????????


left overs............  nanner puddin..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Steak and tater today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Done with the morning meetings and eye Dr. Time to meet the in-laws at Longhorns, then more work work work....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Done with the morning meetings and eye Dr. Time to meet the in-laws at Longhorns, then more work work work....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Good morning ya'll !!!


I HAVE got to work on my taxes today, or the wife's gonna kill me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> I HAVE got to work on my taxes today, or the wife's gonna kill me.


 then why ya keep putting it off??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

Rex Eachann Brown
9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning

CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...



WOOO HOOO 

looks like we've got a new driveler fellers 
Congrats, glad mom is doing good as well


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations CortGirl.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

kendallbearden said:


> wooo hooo
> 
> Looks like we've got a new driveler fellers :d
> congrats, glad mom is doing good as well



x 3


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...


 WTG Sugar Plum!!!  Thanks Rutt!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Sugar Plum and Family!! Hope everybody is doin` well!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Everything went great and SUPER fast! Rex was wisked away to the nursery for a little help with breathing (due to the meconium in the amniotic fluid) but they say I should be able to hold him soon. I can't wait!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Thanks y'all! Everything went great and SUPER fast! Rex was wisked away to the nursery for a little help with breathing (due to the meconium in the amniotic fluid) but they say I should be able to hold him soon. I can't wait!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh.... I see we got us some funny-man signature-changing ninja mods in da house today.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...



Congrats Cort!!!!! He was a bigun


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh.... I see we got us some funny-man signature-changing ninja mods in da house today.





And who started this?  Took you long enough to notice it. 

Never play "kicks" with a mule...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats Cortgirl. I do believe that little fella is gonna be a linebacker. He's plum purdy too.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And who started this?  Took you long enough to notice it.
> 
> Never play "kicks" with a mule...



I know not what you are talking about... I'm as innocent as a new born baby. 

But well played sir 

BTW - you might wanna pack a coat, I hear it gets a little chilly in SF.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I know not what you are talking about... I'm as innocent as a new born baby.
> 
> But well played sir
> 
> BTW - you might wanna pack a coat, I hear it gets a little chilly in SF.





Heh heh... 

Do you like your present avatar pic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Thanks y'all! Everything went great and SUPER fast! Rex was wisked away to the nursery for a little help with breathing (due to the meconium in the amniotic fluid) but they say I should be able to hold him soon. I can't wait!



Glad to hear everything went fine, Ms. Cort....Congratulations


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Cortney!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Thanks y'all! Everything went great and SUPER fast! Rex was wisked away to the nursery for a little help with breathing (due to the meconium in the amniotic fluid) but they say I should be able to hold him soon. I can't wait!


 Congrats girl, he's gonna be a fooball playa!!



Les Miles said:


> Oh.... I see we got us some funny-man signature-changing ninja mods in da house today.


 I not see nuttin...........


SnowHunter said:


> Congrats Cort!!!!! He was a bigun


wanna horse?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That boy is worth a Million dollars>
> 
> 
> Good morning ALL



Yeah...and I'm startin to think he needs to redistribute some of it to me  

How's da Family Pops???



Keebs said:


> Helllooooo MunchkinDaddy!







mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today ya'll????????



Mater sammich 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> I HAVE got to work on my taxes today, or the wife's gonna kill me.




How do Quackski??  Dang it, me too....one day soon 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...



Cute wittle booger...well, purty big actually!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Congrats Cort!!!!! He was a bigun




Hi Ms Schmoo!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, well , well Congrats momma You did good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2011)

Way to Go Cortgirl, Sugar Plum, and the newest Mommy on GON.

Congratulations on a job well done.  You have got yourself a fine big boy there and I hope that you will let him start hunting pretty soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Not quite sure, but I'm thinkin I maybe about to go into labor . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not quite sure, but I'm thinkin I maybe about to go into labor . . .


 that kind don't count!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Quack....my 'check engine' light has not come back on as of yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack....my 'check engine' light has not come back on as of yet





Give it time, it will !!!  It's just a quick and easy temporary fix my mechanic told me about years ago.

I averaged clearing mine about 3 times a year.


Glad it's working out for ya!!

How many billions did Jman make today??

Tell 'em don't forget his Uncle Quack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that kind don't count!





But, but, but Keebzzzzzzzzzz, I was having er uhm kineptions, er uh contraptions, my belly was ROLLIN!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...




Congratulations Sugar Plum.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but, but Keebzzzzzzzzzz, I was having er uhm kineptions, er uh contraptions, my belly was ROLLIN!!



Ka-nip-shions ain't the same as labor, sorry, whole different ballgame there, darlin'!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Heh heh...
> 
> Do you like your present avatar pic?



Yes... looks like the same one I started the day with. 



Keebs said:


> I not see nuttin.........



That's because I done deleted it before anyone saw Nic's blasphemous handy-work.

I never gonna be no Bama fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought Quack was tryin to talk about his cantaloupe shoes he wears with his thong for the twista matches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Quack was tryin to talk about his cantaloupe shoes he wears with his thong for the twista matches.
> 
> View attachment 614534





Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  (squeals with delight)  those are the cutest!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  (squeals with delight)  those are the cutest!!



Bunch of sickos


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of sickos



Whatchu talkin bout willis?

You can't honestly say that you don't think those shoes are adorable. I've got them in black


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of sickos





Doyathank they make my butt look big, cause YOU know that heels/pumps were designed to show case the legs and to make the booty "pooch" out more??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rex Eachann Brown
> 9 lbs. 6 oz.........22 inches long arrived in this world at 11:16 this morning
> 
> CortGirl is doing fine as well. She said she is tired but doing great!!
> ...





CortGirl said:


> Thanks y'all! Everything went great and SUPER fast! Rex was wisked away to the nursery for a little help with breathing (due to the meconium in the amniotic fluid) but they say I should be able to hold him soon. I can't wait!



You did awesome Momma.  Congrats


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doyathank they make my butt look big, cause YOU know that heels/pumps were designed to show case the legs and to make the booty "pooch" out more??



you look marvolous in them princess, don't let these fellers rain on your parade.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give it time, it will !!!  It's just a quick and easy temporary fix my mechanic told me about years ago.
> 
> I averaged clearing mine about 3 times a year.
> 
> ...



10-4....it was startin to tick me off, I kept payin $3-$400.00 to get it to go off


Ahhh...just $800.00,actually $20.00 

He won't EVER ferget you...who can  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Quack was tryin to talk about his cantaloupe shoes he wears with his thong for the twista matches.
> 
> View attachment 614534



Now I could possibly develop a shoe fetish with those 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doyathank they make my butt look big, cause YOU know that heels/pumps were designed to show case the legs and to make the booty "pooch" out more??




Perzactly!!! Creates dat nice strut too


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just when you think a thread cant get any worse ,, it does


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just when you think a thread cant get any worse ,, it does


 you ain't seen nuttin yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just when you think a thread cant get any worse ,, it does


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



referrring to quack and the tought of pumps and a booty stickin out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doyathank they make my butt look big, cause YOU know that heels/pumps were designed to show case the legs and to make the booty "pooch" out more??


Personally I wish you'd wear shoes where yo ugly bunyoned up callousedy hangnailed toes didn't show.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> referrring to quack and the tought of pumps and a booty stickin out


 You PICTURED IT!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I wish you'd wear shoes where yo ugly bunyoned up callousedy hangnailed toes didn't show.


What the doc say, " ya need glasses you old cuss"


Keebs said:


> You PICTURED IT!!



Wheres a throwing up smiley


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What the doc say, " ya need glasses you old cuss"
> 
> 
> Wheres a throwing up smiley


.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> .............



Yep , thats it ,,, thats what had happened


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres a throwing up smiley



what's wrong.....eat too much cantelope?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> what's wrong.....eat too much cantelope?



 NO


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I will never be able to meet Quack with a straight face.

Cheekun mask, thong, catelope shoes, Oh Lawd 

Now I know why the kid sitting behind him threw up on him.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> NO



well, quack's missin a shoe...so if you may have seen it around let him know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What the doc say, " ya need glasses you old cuss"



Nope, he said give me $50 bucks then go get these prescriptions filled for another $60 --which I had to get gas on the way for $70-- then come back and see me in 10 days so you can pay me another $50 so I can tell you that you are all better. So it was a $180 day. I wonder if AT&T will understand if I don't pay them this month cause of the eye Dr.?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Now I will never be able to meet Quack with a straight face.
> 
> Cheekun mask, thong, catelope shoes, Oh Lawd
> 
> Now I know why the kid sitting behind him threw up on him.


Now thats funny


Kendallbearden said:


> well, quack's missin a shoe...so if you may have seen it around let him know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he said give me $50 bucks then go get these prescriptions filled for another $60 --which I had to get gas on the way for $70-- then come back and see me in 10 days so you can pay me another $50 so I can tell you that you are all better. So it was a $180 day. I wonder if AT&T will understand if I don't pay them this month cause of the eye Dr.?



Yep that sucks ,thats why we need gov. health care


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep that sucks ,thats why we need gov. health care



Excellent idea, then I could add $1200 a month to premiums that Duhbama would be forcing me to pay on top of all of that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> referrring to quack and the tought of pumps and a booty stickin out


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep that sucks ,thats why we need gov. health care




I gotta feelin that the ole driveler thread is about to turn into the political forum. Good timing though, cause i gotta get outta here. I'll let you fellers handle this one. I gotta go fix my durn air conditioner.  Y'all behave now, ya hear?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I gotta feelin that the ole driveler thread is about to turn into the political forum. Good timing though, cause i gotta get outta here. I'll let you fellers handle this one. I gotta go fix my durn air conditioner.  Y'all behave now, ya hear?



Nuh uh....see above post

Have a good'un KB


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its Raining and its Friday , i'm out , come on Keebs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, to all of you Creek Wading Drivelers, Please don't fall down in the creek over this weekend because you might drown.

I hope all of you have a safe and eventful weekend with your significant other (all except you Seth, you got plenty of time and you gotta tread slowly, ok).  I look forward to stirring the pot again soon.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuh uh....see above post
> 
> Have a good'un KB



well, it didn't take long to get back on track 

and thanks. "honeydo" is makin me go see why the air conditioner ain't cooling. I'll be back in a little while


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he said give me $50 bucks then go get these prescriptions filled for another $60 --which I had to get gas on the way for $70-- then come back and see me in 10 days so you can pay me another $50 so I can tell you that you are all better. So it was a $180 day. I wonder if AT&T will understand if I don't pay them this month cause of the eye Dr.?



I hate it when that happens....What was the diagnosis??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate it when that happens....What was the diagnosis??


 Some kind of stubborn infection from earlier this year that came back. This gold plated medicine is suppose to cure it..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

~giggle~giggle~


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

HOLD DA DOOR!!
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOLD DA DOOR!!
> Have a great weekend!!!



Hold it for me too!

Ya'll have a great weekend


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Went to the buckarama ... didnt really want to but just did.

Never again. Couldnt look at nothing because it was like buzzards on a possum, couldnt walk without someone stepping on the back of my feet...way to many people selling junk...


But atleast there wasnt a million duck callers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Went to the buckarama ... didnt really want to but just did.
> 
> Never again. Couldnt look at nothing because it was like buzzards on a possum, couldnt walk without someone stepping on the back of my feet...way to many people selling junk...
> 
> ...



There was, but you couldn't hear them cause of all of the people there.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Who moved/deleted my thread in the PF ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Who moved/deleted my thread in the PF ?


What was it about??? We'll discuss it in here..


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Who moved/deleted my thread in the PF ?



PM a Admin and he/she will let you know.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> PM a Admin and he/she will let you know.



I did and they dont know what happen.  Theres a few other threads that say "moved" as well.  They have vanished into the ether.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I did and they dont know what happen.  Theres a few other threads that say "moved" as well.  They have vanished into the ether.


Somebodies been playing with button's that are above their pay grade..


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebodies been playing with button's that are above their pay grade..



Who made Otis an admin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I wish you'd wear shoes where yo ugly bunyoned up callousedy hangnailed toes didn't show.




Actually I have a monthly pedicure, along with some "waxing" to keep myself picture perfect . . .



Jeff C. said:


>




Used to have Uncle Barry on da 8 track!!!  "Take off yo brassiere my dear"  Second only to Neil Diamond!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some kind of stubborn infection from earlier this year that came back. This gold plated medicine is suppose to cure it..





Ya need to come see Dr. Quack, or I can make a housecall, I WILL cross yo eyes . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually I have a pedigree .



I don't doubt it...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2011)

Was I nominated?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Was I nominated?


Presbo Quack want's you as his personal Secretary. No nomination needed he will just appoint you to his closet,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,I mean cabinet..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Presbo Quack want's you as his personal Secretary. No nomination needed he will just appoint you to his closet,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,I mean cabinet..



Think I'll just hold out for a less dangerous position right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll just hold out for a less dangerous position right now


Too late, he done pointed,,,,,,I mean appointed you..


----------

